# MoeGro Challenge!



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

*STARTS AUGUST 1ST 2008!*

*Testimony*
Okay ladies, when I first saw a thread about MoeGro here, I didn't pay it any mind. I thought it was just some rinky dink concoction. I clicked on the thread and noticed that it consisted of only 3 ingredients. I have 2 of them but the other one was something I knew I would have to search for. Sui Topi has gotten .25 to .5 in a WEEK. So I'm like "well maybe I'll try it since I have 2 of the ingredients already".  Now the ONLY flaw about this experiment is that I DIDN'T take pictures.  This works far better than anything else I have tried and I wont even THINK about trying anything else.  NO ovation, MN, MTG, MT, BT, BeeMine...NOTHING. By now, I should only have 4 inches of growth according to my 1/2" a month growth rate. Welp, right now I have 4.5" to 5" all over with this growth oil.  I started on the 28th of June. Some places around my hairline are only 4" tho. That hair is different from the rest of my hair. Ok, enough about me... Lets get down to the nitty gritty.

If you click on Sui Topi she can tell you how to get her version of the mix otherwise...

*Recipe as posted
"*Here is the original recipe and directions. If you don't have the supplies you can order them online.

supplies
one glass jar
6oz of jojoba oil or macadamia nut oil
2oz aloe vera juice/gel
2 tblsp of horsetail herbs
plastic squirt bottle (like the one for hair dye)

1. place oil and herbs in a the jar
2. place jar in a pot of boiling water let the oil heat up
3. remove jar from water and place the top on it let this sit for three days so the herb can infuse with the oil
4. strain oil in to squirt bottle
5. pour in 2oz of aloe
6. shake well and your ready to go

with this mix you will oil you SCALP (after i brush it through my hair) if you use Jojoba you may have to reapply every two day because you scalp will absorb the oil completely. with the mac oil you will reapply it once a week depending on how fast your scalp absorbs the oil.
continue to wash and condition you hair as usual just dont pile on a bunch of other products if you can dont put any thing else on you SCALP you dont want to clog you pours.*"*

*Ingredients*
2 tablespoons = 1 ounce
3 Teaspoons = 0.5 ounce

I ALWAYS try to get ingredients in their PUREST form (no extra ingredients). I got my jar from Target. You can get the horsetail online. I got mine from vitamin shoppe it was 1 ounce in a liquid form.  Aloe vera juice/gel is in a LIQUID form with NO preservatives by George's Always active aloe. The jojoba was bought at vitamin shoppe too. I got the liquid horsetail because it would be easier to me to mix/use. The only downside is that it doesn't smell that great. Others use horsetail teas so their mix smells like tea. I personally would not sway from the original recipe however Sui has her own variation of the mix available. Contact her.

*Application
*I apply this ever night before bed. I have a applicator bottle with a hole in the tip. I apply this in a way that is quick and easy and doesn't involve parting and etc.  I work on one half at a time. You can work in 4 sections but thats up to you. I simply rub the tip back and forth in a line motion on my scalp while gently squeezing out the oil. This way, Im "stritcing" my scalp while applying the oil. Because I have found this to be an easier way to apply, Im able to stay consistent with using it every day since it only takes me a matter of minutes to do my whole head. I dont brush through. I always shake before applying.

*Recommendations*
Stick with the mix as close as possible or use Sui's
Take pictures with a ruler or measuring shirt.
If you co wash daily, apply this mix every night that includes the jojoba oil
If you wash less frequently, apply the mac oil because it suppose to last all week.

______________________________________________________________________________________________
*My mix*
I put the stove on this






ONE ounce of horsetail





4 ounces of jojoba from this bottle + 2 ounces from another bottle I already had





A few drops of this did NOT help the smell.





I let it sit for 30 minutes while stirring occasionally.





2 ounces of this added last


----------



## zora (Jul 19, 2008)

I concur.  My hair growth has been off the chain with this recipe, but I keep cutting.  I'm doing the 'grow your hair until it's even' challenge.  But tomorrow I will get braids cuz I'm obsessed with cutting my hair.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

zora said:


> I concur.  My hair growth has been off the chain with this recipe, but I keep cutting.  I'm doing the 'grow your hair until it's even' challenge.  But tomorrow I will get braids cuz I'm obsessed with cutting my hair.



Have you tried any other growth thing?


----------



## eshille (Jul 19, 2008)

I've also gotten good growth. 

I say good growth and not super duper growth because I am not using it on my scalp daily..I just CANNOT STAND ANYTHING on my scalp for very long....it's like I can't breathe....sooo, I'm doing 4 days per week (2 days/wash..2days/wash...rest scalp 3 days). However, I do love to use it on my ends...really soft, soft hair. I'm also using Nettles instead of horsetail w/lavender eo, otherwise everything else is the same.

It's a winner in my book...

Congrats to all the ladies who have ventured on to this path....


----------



## zora (Jul 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Have you tried any other growth thing?



I had been using MT/OCT, but I stopped and my growth was still phenomenol.  Honestly, it could just be the summer heat because my hair traditionally grows long in the summer.

But at the rate I've been cutting and relaxing, I can't believe my hair is still growing.


----------



## ~marti26. (Jul 19, 2008)

Ooh, ooh , ooh. My first challenge. Sign me up. Well I have to get the stuff and make it so it will take me a couple days, but I'm in.

Cieramichele, I see you are using horsetail extract. So you _have_ seen rsults using that? Also do I need to allow the oil to sit for days doing if I use the extract?

TIA
~Marti26.


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 19, 2008)

I have been using this for about 3 - 4 weeks and I can tell it works but just not sure of my growth.  I wear a ponytail everyday (_sort of hiding my hair from myself_).   I don't think I'm getting that much growth tho b/c I rub the oil on my hand then I message in on my scalp.  I will try the applicator next time.

All that just to say I'm down!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Your saying stick close to the recipe but im confused as to which one i should stay close to yours ot suitop's? 

Also once u add the aloe vera whats the constitancy...does it seperate? 

If u use aloe vera with no preservatives, does the mix go bad/ get mold quicker?

Lastly, im in  cant wait to start...(have to get ingredients first tho)


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes this Moe Gro really does work. I am averaging about half an inch a month vs my 1/4 of an inch. It's definitely a keeper.

Here is my original thread which answers many questions with lots of comments:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=243235&highlight=moe+gro


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

~marti26. said:


> Ooh, ooh , ooh. My first challenge. Sign me up. Well I have to get the stuff and make it so it will take me a couple days, but I'm in.
> 
> Cieramichele, I see you are using horsetail extract. So you _have_ seen rsults using that? Also do I need to allow the oil to sit for days doing if I use the extract?
> 
> ...



Yes mam. I couldnt believe my ruler and the zero on the scale isnt even at the true end of the ruler.
The reason why I bought that is so I wouldnt have to wait. I just warmed it up let it sit a little...added the aloe..shook it and applied it.  That was my first batch in a 2 oz bottle. I didn't put it all in the bottle so there was some left in the jar that marinated. it doesnt totally mix tho. You have to shake it.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Your saying stick close to the recipe but im confused as to which one i should stay close to yours ot suitop's?
> 
> Also once u add the aloe vera whats the constitancy...does it seperate?
> 
> ...



Go with the original recipe or hers. She has some that she has tweaked to perfection.

Mine separates. I see the horsetail on the bottom and the oil on top. Shake before using.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh, ooh pick me, PICK ME!! I WANNA JOIN!! 

*dashes off to buy the ingredients*


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 19, 2008)

I just ordered some MT, but maybe I can use both simultaneously...


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jul 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Go with the original recipe or hers. She has some that she has tweaked to perfection.
> 
> Mine separates. I see the horsetail on the bottom and the oil on top. Shake before using.



sorry for all the questions but suitops thread is so long i dont no what her perfected formula is...do u mind telling me? thanks a million


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> sorry for all the questions but suitops thread is so long i dont no what her perfected formula is...do u mind telling me? thanks a million



I dont mind. I dont know her mix but here is her thread.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255129


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jul 19, 2008)

i just ordered the ingredients off of vitamin shoppe, now all i need to do is find a glass jar. i guess i can use a jelly jar


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> i just ordered the ingredients off of vitamin shoppe, now all i need to do is find a glass jar. i guess i can use a jelly jar



Sure. Is it kind of thick?


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jul 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Sure. Is it kind of thick?



yep it is....


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jul 19, 2008)

zora said:


> I concur. *My hair growth has been off the chain with this recipe*, but I keep cutting. I'm doing the 'grow your hair until it's even' challenge. But tomorrow I will get braids cuz I'm obsessed with cutting my hair.


 

I have to agree. My 4a/b hair is growing like whoa, too! I really thought I was trippin', but honestly, I had faith in this from the day I heard about it. I just KNEW it would work. 

I am a firm believer that anything from the earth MUST be nurtured. This MoeGro mix has done EXACTLY that -- *it has nurtured my scalp and hair and has rendered it healthy, pliable, supple and strong with visible growth! *It's sort of like having a living plant...if you don't water it, fertilize it, give it some love and nurture it -- it is going to DIE. This mix has allowed my stagnant hair to AWAKEN to THRIVE!

Here are my actual and I do mean my "for real" measurements and I have NEVER posted my length board because it was never really anything to write home about. But.....since using this mix -- I am all too excited and I just had to share. I wish I had a digital camera so I can show proof, but *until one of those two young men pictured below BUYS me one, it won't happen!*  I do own a camcorder, but I dunno if that would work or how. If anyone is "tech savvy" do let me know.

Anyway here's my breakdown:

*July 3 - July 6* -- created mixture and allowed it to sit in a warm, sunny window or three days. So, my first day using it was July 6. At that point, I KNEW that my hair was ONLY about five inches in the top and about 3 to 4" around the perimeter. 

*July 12-15* -- created my second batch (about 2oz). Began using my second batch on July 15. So, all in all, that totals ten (10) days that I have been consistently using the MoeGro mix. So, it hasn't been that long.

During each time period stated above, I applied the mix everyday. I guess I was somewhat addicted to it because it made my hair so freakin' soft, pliable and lush and it made scritching enjoyable!

*July 17* -- I measured my hair because just looking at it, after taking down my twists, it was oh so obvious that I had more hair. I even took a metal pick and picked my hair out(with no snags) and my reaction to my hair was :realitycheck: girl...this ish is working!!

*Measurement check Pre July 6:*

Perimeter of head (e.g., temple, edges and nape) - *4"*
Crown and elsewhere*:* *4.5 to 5"*

*July 17th measurement:*

Perimeter area: *5"*
Crown and elsewhere: *5.5 to 6"*

*MoeGro's recipie does work and to the OP of this recipe...thank you for putting ME in the mix!! *



ETA:  I'm awaiting the arrival of my Mega Tek, oh my Lawd!!


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> yep it is....



Use it 
Just remember not to get it too hot. I hear glass can crack


----------



## MoeB424 (Jul 19, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> I just ordered some MT, but maybe I can use both simultaneously...



Yeah I just got my MT too. I want to use MT and try this at the same time like maybe co-wash with MT once or twice a week and use the Moe mix stuff throughout the week because I hear that MT gives you thickness which I so desperately need but would it be safe to use both??? Would I be undoing the growth of either one by mixing the two??? 

Has anyone tried both this Moe mix and MT?

If so how did you go about applying it?


----------



## eshille (Jul 19, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Yes this Moe Gro really does work. I am averaging about half an inch a month vs my 1/4 of an inch. It's definitely a keeper.
> 
> Here is my original thread which answers many questions with lots of comments:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=243235&highlight=moe+gro


 
Chi...thanks again for bringing the Moe Gro recipe for us to use...and mucho thanks to Moe for being so generous w/her knowledge..


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> I just ordered some MT, but maybe I can use both simultaneously...


 
JustKiya is also using both and she seems to like both of them as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

MoeB424 said:


> Yeah I just got my MT too. I want to use MT and try this at the same time like maybe co-wash with MT once or twice a week and use the Moe mix stuff throughout the week because I hear that MT gives you thickness which I so desperately need but would it be safe to use both??? Would I be undoing the growth of either one by mixing the two???
> 
> Has anyone tried both this Moe mix and MT?
> 
> If so how did you go about applying it?


 
Yes, JustKiya uses both but I don't know how she is appying them. I do know that I and a few other ladies are oiling our scalps first then applying the MT/OCT because it goes on smoother and we use less MT/OCT this way.


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jul 19, 2008)

now if we are mixing liquid ingredients, why do they need to be boiled? i thought the boiling was to infuse powder into the oil. can't we just shake up the ingredients if we are using liquid extracts?


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 19, 2008)

does it matter what kind of oil I use? Right now I have grapeseed and olive, and I'm thinking about getting some castor


----------



## zora (Jul 19, 2008)

If you're going to infuse herbs, then jojoba oil is the best. You can also use olive oil or sweet almond oil.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 19, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> I just ordered some MT, but maybe I can use both simultaneously...





MoeB424 said:


> Yeah I just got my MT too. I want to use MT and try this at the same time like maybe co-wash with MT once or twice a week and use the Moe mix stuff throughout the week because I hear that MT gives you thickness which I so desperately need but would it be safe to use both??? Would I be undoing the growth of either one by mixing the two???
> 
> Has anyone tried both this Moe mix and MT?
> 
> If so how did you go about applying it?





Aggie said:


> JustKiya is also using both and she seems to like both of them as well.





Aggie said:


> Yes, JustKiya uses both but I don't know how she is appying them. I do know that I and a few other ladies are oiling our scalps first then applying the MT/OCT because it goes on smoother and we use less MT/OCT this way.



I missed these, and I've been lurking in the thread - not to go _*too*_ OT, but my 'normal' MT mix has oil in it, and I just replaced that oil with the MoeGro oil, so it's two birds with one stone. I've just started using this mix on Thurs. so I have no recommendations yet, one way or another. 

In all fairness, I think that if you are going to mix something with the MoeGro Oil, it's not a good judge of how the oil works on it's own. I totally get folx wanting as much growth as possible, but I think it dilutes the goal of the MoeGro Challenge thread.......  Just my 2cents....


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jul 19, 2008)

i have all the ingredients to make the MoeGro oil and i ordered a bottle of MT. i think i am gonna braid my hair and use the MoeGro on one side and the MT on the other side to see how they work for me. if i get good growth on both sides, then i'll probably mix the too.

when i used Surge i got good growth. but i mixed my Surge with my okra-carrot-infused castor oil. i mixed half Surge and half infused castor oil and applied daily. i got about an inch a month plus more thickness.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 19, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> now if we are mixing liquid ingredients, why do they need to be boiled? i thought the boiling was to infuse powder into the oil. can't we just shake up the ingredients if we are using liquid extracts?



You can shake it up and go it you want.
I thought it would help the two mix up better.


----------



## ~marti26. (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Cieramichele. I bought the supplies today!! Yay!! I actually bought the herbs because they were so much cheaper. I'm going to start the "brew" tonight. I'm so excited!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 19, 2008)

I wanna be apart of the challenge but I won't be using it yet until it goes on sale.. I'm buying it from Sui Topi


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 19, 2008)

yay!

ordered my supplies!

um, can I add :

cinnamon
cayenne pepper
peppermint oil to the mix? Is it true that these things promote growth?


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 19, 2008)

Woot Woot! 

I'm in. 

I've been using this too and got good results.  I like that the mix is simple and if you buy the herbs you can make a lot of it b/c it lasts a while.  

This stuff makes my hair soft too and to me its far less oily than my Sulfur 8/MN mix.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Ciera! I was thinking about starting a challenge also, but I wanted to start in the beginning of August so that the ones I send out can reach, and also anyone else who is waiting on ingredients can get everything in order. I guess though we can just join yours and be a little late



thinkpinkprincess said:


> does it matter what kind of oil I use? Right now I have grapeseed and olive, and I'm thinking about getting some castor



A member on Nappturality found that grapeseed actually evaporates when you do the infusing, so maybe you should just stick to olive. I started with jojoba, and then when funds got low, I just used olive oil, and it worked great for me.

Also ladies, I will PM all of you who inquired before with an update (It's ready!), and a lower price for anyone in the challenge


Good luck everyone!!!!!!


ETA: When does the challenge start and end? And make sure you guys post pics or take some type of measurement! Since I am on that no ruler challenge, I can't take any measuring pics until the first week of August when I take my pass.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 19, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> yay!
> 
> ordered my supplies!
> 
> ...



I added peppermint oil, and it didn't add or take away anything. I thought I could use its stimulating properties to replace scritching, but it didn't work. I still add it though, because its a nice refreshing feeling.

But I do find ladies, take care in how many things you add, because from observing, I've concluded that when you add too many things, it doesn't work as well. I haven't tested that, and I may be wrong, so if you want to try and see, you can try different recipes for a few weeks and let us know how they go. This recipe is still so new, anything is possible, so lets all learn from others good experiences as well as mistakes.


Also!!! Make sure to scritch your scalp. Ciera I know you say the applicator tip rubbing is like scritching, but I bet you if you give your scalp 5 minutes at least of straight finger tip rubbing, you'll see an improvement in your results. Please I cannot stress this further, make sure to scritch daily. It will really push it over the top.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Hey Ciera! I was thinking about starting a challenge also, but I wanted to start in the beginning of August so that the ones I send out can reach, and also anyone else who is waiting on ingredients can get everything in order. I guess though we can just join yours and be a little late
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Howdy!
Well since I havent added a starting date, we can start in august. This will give you time to send out your product or for the ladies to buy ingredients plus the infusion time. I'll edit my post.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I added peppermint oil, and it didn't add or take away anything. I thought I could use its stimulating properties to replace scritching, but it didn't work. I still add it though, because its a nice refreshing feeling.
> 
> But I do find ladies, take care in how many things you add, because from observing, I've concluded that when you add too many things, it doesn't work as well. I haven't tested that, and I may be wrong, so if you want to try and see, you can try different recipes for a few weeks and let us know how they go. This recipe is still so new, anything is possible, so lets all learn from others good experiences as well as mistakes.
> 
> ...



I'll use my jibbere comb next time. i love how the smooth teeth feel


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I'll use my jibbere comb next time. i love how the smooth teeth feel



I never tried scritching with a comb...I'll try that tomorrow. I'll scritch while I am in the shower, since lately I've been slacking on my late night scritch......I should be scritching right now, but LHCF has my fingers kind of busy.....that sounds so wrong lol.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> *Testimony*
> Okay ladies, when I first saw a thread about MoeGro here, I didn't pay it any mind. I thought it was just some rinky dink concoction. I clicked on the thread and noticed that it consisted of only 3 ingredients. I have 2 of them but the other one was something I knew I would have to search for. Sui Topi has gotten .25 to .5 in a WEEK. So I'm like "well maybe I'll try it since I have 2 of the ingredients already". Now the ONLY flaw about this experiment is that I DIDN'T take pictures. This works far better than anything else I have tried and I wont even THINK about trying anything else. NO ovation, MN, MTG, MT, BT, BeeMine...NOTHING. By now, I should only have 4 inches of growth according to my 1/2" a month growth rate. Welp, right now I have 4.5" to 5" all over with this growth oil. I started on the 28th of June. Some places around my hairline are only 4" tho. That hair is different from the rest of my hair. Ok, enough about me... Lets get down to the nitty gritty.
> 
> If you click on Sui Topi she can tell you how to get her version of the mix otherwise...
> ...


Okay don't get mad but I mix all that stuff in my MT already...the horsetail, the aloe, and the oil is avocado...girl if great minds don't think a like, I don't know what does...and I got mad crazy growth!!!!  I know I ain't posted no amazing before and after pictures....YET!

ETA: I have rosemary EO in there and cinnamon EO in there too... That horsetail extract is the TRUTH.. and the aloe ... I think those are the main culprits for the mad growth... That's my opinion.  Honey, can't tell me nothing.
That's what took me so long to come into your thread because I'm just watching all the band wagons sale on by because nothing can be this mix!

I think I started the MT mix with the aloe and the oil like the first week I got the MT, then about 1 month later I got the idea to mix the EO's and the horsetail extract in there.  ( I have a squrit of and Ginkgo extract in there too...google it...you'll might want to try it)


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay don't get mad but I mix all that stuff in my MT already...the horsetail, the aloe, and the oil is avocado...girl if great minds don't think a like, I don't know what does...and I got mad crazy growth!!!!  I know I ain't posted no amazing before and after pictures....YET!



I want to know what your hair looks like


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I want to know what your hair looks like


I refuse to straighten before Dec... I am on a mission... 

...In summary (I've posted this before) its hard for me to show progress pics while I'm natural without using heat....due to shrinkage.  I don't want to start the heat habit yet because when I do there will be no turning back for me.  So I'm just chill for now, washing, braiding and wearing protective styles, enjoying my LFs.  I'm maximizing my growth AND my retention with this method... I wash / DC / Braid / Megga'sagg - repeat, week after week...I am amazed at my progress.

You'll be tired of seeing my hair one day! LOLOL I promise!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I want to know what your hair looks like


Great progress!! By the way, we are close in length I think..you might have me by 1 inch or so...I can't tell because this new hair of mine has never seen a blow dryer or a flat iron! LOL  What's that??

ETA: I don't know I just stretched a braid...I might be longer in the back...my hair grows fast in the back.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Great progress!! By the way, we are close in length I think..you might have me by 1 inch or so...I can't tell because this new hair of mine has never seen a blow dryer or a flat iron! LOL  What's that??
> 
> ETA: I don't know I just stretched a braid...I might be longer in the back...my hair grows fast in the back.



I'm around ciera's length also ....if this keeps up ladies, we are going to be atleast APL by the end of the year.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Great progress!! By the way, we are close in length I think..you might have me by 1 inch or so...I can't tell because this new hair of mine has never seen a blow dryer or a flat iron! LOL  What's that??
> 
> ETA: I don't know I just stretched a braid...I might be longer in the back...my hair grows fast in the back.



Thank you 
This is my first time COMPLETELY straightening my hair.
I have a short neck tho.
I wish my hair was even all over.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I'm around ciera's length also ....if this keeps up ladies, we are going to be atleast APL by the end of the year.



My a$$ was all on my phone trying to do microsoft excel to calculate how long my hair would be by a certain time if this growth stays constant


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Thank you
> This is my first time COMPLETELY straightening my hair.
> I have a short neck tho.
> I wish my hair was even all over.


I have a long giraffe  neck!! LOL  Your hair will be even all over it has to grow out, that's the thing...it takes a long time to get that crown hair down to the neck (especially when you are a goose like me) and the front hair down to the chin...) That's why I'm hiding my hair as I grow out...speed up the process.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> My a$$ was all on my phone trying to do microsoft excel to calculate how long my hair would be by a certain time if this growth stays constant


To be honest...I am focused on working out and eating clean now because if I watched my hair I would go frekin crazy!!  That's why I'm kinda shocked once per week when I wash my hair ... I'm like dang..it's growing!!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 20, 2008)

Sign me up. I made a hybrid oil on friday. I added Nettle and horsetail herbs, and infused those into jojoba oil. 

I actually applied some tonight with some aloe vera gel so it's an 1 day infused mix. But I have some left in the jar still infusing.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 20, 2008)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Sign me up. I made a hybrid oil on friday. I added Nettle and horsetail herbs, and infused those into jojoba oil.
> 
> I actually applied some tonight with some aloe vera gel so it's an 1 day infused mix. But I have some left in the jar still infusing.


I'm not trying to mess (as in alter) Dr. C's mix but if you use aloe and extracts you might not have to use heat...I don't heat my mix....but I use all extracts.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a long giraffe  neck!! LOL  Your hair will be even all over it has to grow out, that's the thing...it takes a long time to get that crown hair down to the neck (especially when you are a goose like me) and the front hair down to the chin...) That's why I'm hiding my hair as I grow out...speed up the process.



I was trying not to straighten until school started back again. Welp, maybe I'll straighten again in November. It'll be my 1 year post relaxer anniversary


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I was trying not to straighten until school started back again. Welp, maybe I'll straighten again in November. It'll be my 1 year post relaxer anniversary


December for me...I'll be straight for Christmas!!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm not trying to mess (as in alter) Dr. C's mix but if you use aloe and extracts you might not have to use heat...I don't heat my mix....but I use all extracts.


 
I found the herbs in my local Organic market so I just got some there. I need to get some more of my aloe vera gel or better yet get an aloe plant!


----------



## zora (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, this is exciting. I have two more days for my herbs to infuse.  I have nettles and horsetail going right now.

I'm now considering the extracts as well.

I'm determined to get to APL by the end of this year.  That's really my ultimate growth goal.  I don't think I'll look any better with my hair longer than that.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 20, 2008)

Another tip ladies, instead of straining out all of your oil at the end of the infusing period, just strain a weeks worth into the applicator bottle to mix with the aloe. That way, the rest will continue infusing and you'll have a nice boost at the end.


----------



## eshille (Jul 20, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Another tip ladies, instead of straining out all of your oil at the end of the infusing period, just strain a weeks worth into the applicator bottle to mix with the aloe. That way, the rest will continue infusing and you'll have a nice boost at the end.


 
thx for the tip Sui......and your reminder to scrinch (sp?)/massage our scalp w/each application.

*Quote from The Morocco Method:* "While brushing does the external work on the scalp and hair, scalp massaging works internally, stimulating the deeper tissues of the scalp where the sebaceous glands reside. When activated in this manner, the sebaceous glands produce a balanced portion of sebum. Be sure to begin your massage at the nape of the neck, because it contains the largest concentration of sebaceous glands." ***Although he was speaking in the context of using a scalp massager (sold on his web site), the important part IMO is where to begin your massage.

I order my organic jojoba from the site below. I purchased the 8.44 fl.oz.size to start but next week I'm moving up to the One Litre 33.76 fl.oz. size. The 8.44 fl.oz. runs about $1.86 per fl.oz.vs One Litre 33.76 fl.oz. about $1.00 per fl.oz. If I went up to the gallon sz I would be a few pennies over $.53 per fl.oz. I'm in for the long haul but don't think I need a gallon...YET....



Click the first button:
https://www.jojobacompany.com/shopping files/shoppingframeset.asp

*If anyone has found organic jojoba for a cheaper price..pleeease let me know..TIA.*


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Another tip ladies, instead of straining out all of your oil at the end of the infusing period, just *strain a weeks worth into the applicator bottle to mix with the aloe. That way, the rest will continue infusing and you'll have a nice boost at the end*.


 

Excellent tip!  That's exactly what I did!!


----------



## long2short2_? (Jul 20, 2008)

Count me in on this challenge Right now I'm using Mega Tek, and its been pretty good to me. No stinky smell and its creamy so it doesnt drip down my neck. However my growth rate has not exceeded my expectations. 1/4 in a week is what i expect when using growth aids.

MoeGro does have the potential to help my scalp produce 1/2 a week so I'm going to give this a go.  I'll use it for two months, same as with MT, then go from there. 

How long is this challenge supposed to last OP?


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to try this-Can the regular Olive oil be used (the one bought it the grocery store)?  or does it have to be the one bought at the health food store????


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> Count me in on this challenge Right now I'm using Mega Tek, and its been pretty good to me. No stinky smell and its creamy so it doesnt drip down my neck. However my growth rate has not exceeded my expectations. 1/4 in a week is what i expect when using growth aids.
> 
> MoeGro does have the potential to help my scalp produce 1/2 a week so I'm going to give this a go.  I'll use it for two months, same as with MT, then go from there.
> 
> How long is this challenge supposed to last OP?



Not sure but I know I'll be using this until I reach my goal.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> I want to try this-Can the regular Olive oil be used (the one bought it the grocery store)?  or does it have to be the one bought at the health food store????



Is it EVOO or OO?


----------



## ajacks (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll give this a try


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Is it EVOO or OO?


 

LOL, not sure which one to buy.  I haven't bought the oil yet.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> LOL, not sure which one to buy.  I haven't bought the oil yet.



Oh. Well why not jojoba?


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Oh. Well why not jojoba?


 

I heard it's really expensive and you cant get the same results with Olive oil as per what someone said earlier in this thread.

I have never seen the macademian oil and not sure what the cost of that oil would be.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> I heard it's really expensive and you cant get the same results with Olive oil as per what someone said earlier in this thread.
> 
> I have never seen the macademian oil and not sure what the cost of that oil would be.



Welp, If I were to use OO, it would definitely be EVOO.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Welp, If I were to use OO, it would definitely be EVOO.


 

Are people really getting 0.5 inch growth fromt his oil?  If so I dont mind buying the jojoba oil..lol


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Are people really getting 0.5 inch growth fromt his oil?  If so I dont mind buying the jojoba oil..lol



It is true. This is the only reason why I say stick with the original or get sui's


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 20, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> It is true. This is the only reason why I say stick with the original or get sui's


 

Wow this is a amsing...I need to find the original thread.  I have not really looked into this moe grow since, I'm focusing my attention on Ovation/Mega tek, however I dont mind trying if the growth is off the chain like you all say it is


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Can some of you ladies help me out? Which is best to use the herp (pure and fresh) or capsules/Tea bags and just use this inside herbs? I want the results that you ladies are recieving.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jul 20, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> Can some of you ladies help me out? Which is best to use the herp (pure and fresh) or capsules/Tea bags and just use this inside herbs? I want the results that you ladies are recieving.


 

I can't answer for everyone else, but I just emptied the contents from the horsetail tea bags, and it works.  

I'm infusing right now and added nettle (from the tea bag) into my mix.

Happy growing!!


----------



## zora (Jul 20, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Are people really getting 0.5 inch growth fromt his oil?  If so I dont mind buying the jojoba oil..lol



I got a solid inch in one month.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2008)

.  Ladies ladies, where are the pics? I *hear* about 1 inch in a month from the moegro but I *haven't seen* any pics. Please post some pics for us to see.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> I heard it's really expensive and you cant get the same results with Olive oil as per what someone said earlier in this thread.
> 
> I have never seen the macademian oil and not sure what the cost of that oil would be.


 
sweetgal I found macadamia nut oil on www.fromnaturewithlove.com and the price is comparable to jojoba oil, IMO.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> . Ladies ladies, where are the pics? I *hear* about 1 inch in a month from the moegro but I *haven't seen* any pics. Please post some pics for us to see.


 
I think the only one of us that actually took pics was Sui Top.

I'll admit that I didnt' take starting pics b/c i didn't think it was going to work. lol 

I'll start my photo journal of this on 7 Aug.  (I do my photos on the same day each month...BC date.)


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay  I just saw the start date lol...

Woot Woot...I'll start my second batch so I wont be looking  when I run out mid month.  

Maybe we can all post a starting pic in this thread? Then we could post the comparison shots with the mix we used. That would make a good reference for those that may be interested in using this in the future.  

My bad if this was already stated I was out of town this weekend and I havent caught up on all the posts yet.


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to join!  Where can I find aloe vera juice?  How often are we checking in?


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> I think the only one of us that actually took pics was Sui Top.
> 
> * I'll admit that I didnt' take starting pics b/c i didn't think it was going to work. lol *
> 
> I'll start my photo journal of this on 7 Aug.  (I do my photos on the same day each month...BC date.)



That was my main reason.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Okay  I just saw the start date lol...
> 
> Woot Woot...I'll start my second batch so I wont be looking  when I run out mid month.
> 
> ...



Sounds good.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

Ivy_Butter said:


> I want to join!  Where can I find aloe vera juice?  How often are we checking in?



Walmart or health food or vitamin store.


----------



## rak1209 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm ready to join I don't get in on a lot of the things that you guys challenge,
but this is one I want to jump on so yes count me in.


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jul 20, 2008)

scritching is light scratching correct?


----------



## zora (Jul 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> .  Ladies ladies, where are the pics? I *hear* about 1 inch in a month from the moegro but I *haven't seen* any pics. Please post some pics for us to see.



You're right.  I'm not a big on posting pics, but I should start.  I have witnesses.  Does that count?


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 20, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> scritching is light scratching correct?



Yes. Very gentle.


----------



## NCRapunzel (Jul 20, 2008)

DEFINITELY have to give this a try! I'll get my ingredients together this week so I can whip up a batch and get started. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## kkamara5 (Jul 20, 2008)

all these growth aides......WOW


----------



## natty rebels (Jul 20, 2008)

This morning i was reading this .. and im like,, hmm.. Im on it....  the supplies were pretty basic and i found that i had everything,... just when i was about to place and order for them online...( thank goodness i checked before i submit my order)   I used the horsetail capsules that i bought and never used... just opened them up...  To the mix i also added loose peppermint.... and a few biotin capsules. oh yeah .. and some lavender eo.( cant leave well enough alone... parents always told me that my ears are hard) sooo anyway.. i had it simmering all day and finally put it on my scalp this evening and i am im love... it smells  like lavender and mint.now if i can only remember to use it everyday.... i guess i will consider myself on the challenge onofficially( i have committment issues) lol 
Good luck ladies!!!!


Bless, 
N. Rebels


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jul 20, 2008)

Since aloe vera has to be kept in the fridge once opened.. are u keeping the oil in the fridge once mixed??


----------



## eshille (Jul 21, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Since aloe vera has to be kept in the fridge once opened.. are u keeping the oil in the fridge once mixed??


 
Don't know about anyone else but I kept my big batch in the fridge because of aloe requirements but not the amt in my applicator. 

I think I read the suggestion somewhere in one of the MoeGro threads that if the aloe had preservatives in it there was no need to keep it in the fridge???

This time I'm using an aloe product which does not require refrigeration.

HTH


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 21, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Since aloe vera has to be kept in the fridge once opened.. are u keeping the oil in the fridge once mixed??




No. I thought about doing that so when I apply it, I'll know where it is. Probably feels good. Mine doesn't need refrigeration.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 21, 2008)

zora said:


> I got a solid inch in one month.


 
Wow that is awesome....how long have you been using the product?


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> sweetgal I found macadamia nut oil on www.fromnaturewithlove.com and the price is comparable to jojoba oil, IMO.


 

Wow, thanks honey!  Are you going to try this?  I want to but if I do I wont be able to tell which product is giving me the wicked results...

This is something that I think I would use for life though...it's natural and really doesn't seem to have any negatives.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 21, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Are people really getting 0.5 inch growth fromt his oil?  If so I dont mind buying the jojoba oil..lol



The one I had used in my results picture was from using extra virgin olive oil exclusively. My first batch was in March/April, and I used majority jojoba oil with maybe say 2 ounces olive, and I still got good results. I just switched to olive exclusively for my personal one because jojoba was so expensive, but you will get the same results. For the batch I am offering, per 8oz bottle, it's 6 ounces olive and 2 oz jojoba oil.



Angeshrty6 said:


> Can some of you ladies help me out? Which is best to use the herp (pure and fresh) or capsules/Tea bags and just use this inside herbs? I want the results that you ladies are recieving.



I've heard that the capsules may stain your pillow. I use the herb dried, so I guess that is the equivalent to the tea bags. I wouldn't use it fresh, because you don't want any water to get into the mix, and I'm sure there is some sort of water content in the leaves.



MissMadaam said:


> Since aloe vera has to be kept in the fridge once opened.. are u keeping the oil in the fridge once mixed??



If using an aloe gel that has preservatives, you don't need to keep it refrigerated, but if you are using an aloe gel that says regfrigerate after opening, then you should put it in the fridge. You don't want any bacteria forming inside it. My personal one has refrigerated aloe in it so its in the fridge. It really isn't that cold on my scalp lol. It feels nice.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 21, 2008)

ladies, I'm sooooo  excited!  Is this an okay mix?

From mountain Rose Herbs, I ordered:

Horsetail Powder
Nettle Powder
Nori Seaweed Flakes
Rosemary

Plus:
Peppermint Oil
EVOO
George's Brand Aloe juice

will I have to refridgerate this mix?


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanx eshille, cieramichele, and Sui Topi .... since i alread drink the Aloe vera juice without preservatives ill just use that and store the batch in the fridge

Oh and I guess that means im on the challenge


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 21, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> ladies, I'm sooooo  excited!  Is this an okay mix?
> 
> From mountain Rose Herbs, I ordered:
> 
> ...



If your aloe gel is one that says refrigerate after opening, then yes. I figure since it's juice you will have to.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

**TRYING TO RESIST BUYING MORE PRODUCTS**

*Going to Chinatown to get my herbs*...thanks goodness I'm only two blocks away. (Downtown DC).

I tried yall....i really did...  I only have one question.  Can I sit it outside in the sun to brew for 3 days?  It's hot here in DC....


----------



## eshille (Jul 21, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> **TRYING TO RESIST BUYING MORE PRODUCTS**
> 
> *Going to Chinatown to get my herbs*...thanks goodness I'm only two blocks away. (Downtown DC).
> 
> I tried yall....i really did... I only have one question. *Can I sit it outside in the sun to brew for 3 days?* It's hot here in DC....


 
That's the most potent infusion you could make. My new batch is in a sunny window. Your mix will pick up the color/healing rays spectrum from the sun and infuse it within the mix. 

Same thing happens w/water placed preferably on the ground in sunlight. In some circles it's called Sunlight Water.


----------



## eshille (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad you joined us MissMadaam...it's a keeper in my book. 

I don't remember my hair EVER being this soft and that's really important to me....so whatever the costs I'm willing to invest in it. I've tried tons of oils and found all of them too heavy for my comfort, jojoba has worked out to be perfect.

Sui..I'm glad the OO mix and jojoba portions tweaked the formula and worked so well for you...congrats... 

HHG


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 21, 2008)

I have all my products.
I will be doing this for the rest of the year!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 21, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> **TRYING TO RESIST BUYING MORE PRODUCTS**
> 
> *Going to Chinatown to get my herbs*...thanks goodness I'm only two blocks away. (Downtown DC).
> 
> I tried yall....i really did... I only have one question. Can I sit it outside in the sun to brew for 3 days? It's hot here in DC....


 
Hey! You're right down the street from me!! Where do you go for your herbs in Chinatown?!? I work down the street on 7th! I actually sit my Mason jars of infused oils on my window seal in my room. I don't see anything wrong with that. My infused oils have been sitting there for about 3 weeks. I only use what I need for the week and keep the rest infused on the window.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 21, 2008)

Subscribing. I just want to make sure this is easily accessible so I can answer any questions quickly.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Wow, thanks honey! Are you going to try this? I want to but if I do I wont be able to tell which product is giving me the wicked results...
> 
> This is something that I think I would use for life though...it's natural and really doesn't seem to have any negatives.


 
I'm not too certain that it will be anytime soon. I will give my OCT/MT a fair chance first then I'll see about this later perhaps.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Hey! You're right down the street from me!! Where do you go for your herbs in Chinatown?!? I work down the street on 7th! I actually sit my Mason jars of infused oils on my window seal in my room. I don't see anything wrong with that. My infused oils have been sitting there for about 3 weeks. I only use what I need for the week and keep the rest infused on the window.


 

Hi Serenity *wavin*  I work on 13th street across from Metro Center subway.  I started to take the subway (1 stop..it's hot...and a sista doesn't feel like walkin in that heat!!) to Gallery Place, but instead, I got a ride and went to this place on Georgia Avenue.  They sell nothing but herbs...everything is in these huge jars...smells like an herb factory when you walk in.  They carry any type of oil you want, any type of herb, it's whateva up in there....  The name of the place is Blue Nile Botanicals.  It's a small place, but its on 2826 Georgia Avenue, not too far from Howard U.  They are open Mon - Sat from 10:30 am to 6:30 pm.  Their number is 202.232-3535 and their website is www.bluenilebotanicals.com.

Anyway, I just purchased a little over two ounces of Horsetail (shavegrass, same thing), Nettle and Rosemary.  All pure herbs...the stuff looks like weed and I purchased the Jojoba oil because it's organic (that was a lil costly...13.95 for the large size bottle), and a strainer 7.65.  When I say they carry everything, they carry everything except body parts...  The bags are rather large,  as they are only $1.00 per ounce....I told him to fill up the bags!  My order all together was $28.  

But there is a Chinese store, right next to CVS that carry herbs.  Lil chinese lady works in there keeps it in her private stock in the back.  I would go to the one on Georgia Avenue first..they give you more.  Let me know what you think...You can call them and they can quote you the price.


----------



## AVE One (Jul 21, 2008)

This seems easy.  I already have two of the ingredients on hand.  I am laying off of the Ovation for a while because it is a little drying on my already dry tresses.  Off to find horsetail.  I am sure I will have some questions so I will be back.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 21, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Subscribing. I just want to make sure this is easily accessible so I can answer any questions quickly.


 

Thanks for the information!  Do you used the EVOO from the grocery store?  Also you said we can get the same results as thejojba oil?

How much growth are you getting?  Also can the herbs like nettle, and horsetail be bought in teabags or bluck at GNC?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok..since I don't have time to infuse the oils via "hot method" (letting it brew on the stove on a low temp for 3 hours), I will do mines the "cold method."  I will put my herbs in a mason jar, cover with my jojoba oil, and let it sit outside in my backyard (since it's hot in DC and very sunny in my yard) and brew for 2 weeks.  I can wait.  It will probably be beneficial...just like when southern folks steep their tea outside....it's more potent and you can really taste the "tea"....  I hope that made sense.


----------



## eshille (Jul 21, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Ok..since I don't have time to infuse the oils via "hot method" (letting it brew on the stove on a low temp for 3 hours), I will do mines the "cold method." I will put my herbs in a mason jar, cover with my jojoba oil, and let it sit outside in my backyard (since it's hot in DC and very sunny in my yard) and brew for 2 weeks. I can wait. It will probably be beneficial...just like when southern folks steep their tea outside....it's more potent and you can really taste the "tea".... I hope that made sense.


 

Be sure to shake the jar from time to time....it re-agitates the herbs...stirs 'em around...wakes 'em up...LOL...


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Eshille...I'll have to write a note and post it on the fridge, otherwise I'll forget, walk outisde one day, look down and be like..."where did that plant in the jar come from" Don't want my neighbors to think I'm growin organic weed....cuz these Southeast DC bamas will be in my yard tryna smoke it!!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jul 21, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Thanks for the tip Eshille...I'll have to write a note and post it on the fridge, otherwise I'll forget, walk outisde one day, look down and be like..."where did that plant in the jar come from" *Don't want my neighbors to think I'm growin organic weed....cuz these Southeast DC bamas will be in my yard tryna smoke it!!*


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 21, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Thanks for the tip Eshille...I'll have to write a note and post it on the fridge, otherwise I'll forget, walk outisde one day, look down and be like..."where did that plant in the jar come from" Don't want my neighbors to think I'm growin organic weed....cuz these Southeast DC bamas will be in my yard tryna smoke it!!


 

LMAO!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jul 22, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Thanks for the tip Eshille...I'll have to write a note and post it on the fridge, otherwise I'll forget, walk outisde one day, look down and be like..."where did that plant in the jar come from" Don't want my neighbors to think I'm growin organic weed....cuz these Southeast DC bamas will be in my yard tryna smoke it!!


...............................


----------



## metalkitty (Jul 22, 2008)

So how long are your guy's individual batches lasting? I'm just wondering how much of an investment this would be... Also, where do you buy mason or other thick jars? I heard Target but I have no idea what section to look in.


----------



## Zuhus (Jul 22, 2008)

subscribing........


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 22, 2008)

metalkitty said:


> So how long are your guy's individual batches lasting? I'm just wondering how much of an investment this would be... Also, where do you buy mason or other thick jars? I heard Target but I have no idea what section to look in.



Depends on how you apply it and how often. I'd say a month for me.
Look in the kitchen section.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 22, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hi Serenity *wavin* I work on 13th street across from Metro Center subway. I started to take the subway (1 stop..it's hot...and a sista doesn't feel like walkin in that heat!!) to Gallery Place, but instead, I got a ride and went to this place on Georgia Avenue. They sell nothing but herbs...everything is in these huge jars...smells like an herb factory when you walk in. They carry any type of oil you want, any type of herb, it's whateva up in there.... The name of the place is Blue Nile Botanicals. It's a small place, but its on 2826 Georgia Avenue, not too far from Howard U. They are open Mon - Sat from 10:30 am to 6:30 pm. Their number is 202.232-3535 and their website is www.bluenilebotanicals.com.
> 
> Anyway, I just purchased a little over two ounces of Horsetail (shavegrass, same thing), Nettle and Rosemary. All pure herbs...the stuff looks like weed and I purchased the Jojoba oil because it's organic (that was a lil costly...13.95 for the large size bottle), and a strainer 7.65. When I say they carry everything, they carry everything except body parts... The bags are rather large, as they are only $1.00 per ounce....I told him to fill up the bags! My order all together was $28.
> 
> But there is a Chinese store, right next to CVS that carry herbs. Lil chinese lady works in there keeps it in her private stock in the back. I would go to the one on Georgia Avenue first..they give you more. Let me know what you think...You can call them and they can quote you the price.


 
You are the greatest! :blowkiss: THE GREATEST, I tell you!  Thank you so much! I know exactly where this is. It's right down the street from Howard U. and I walk past there every day on my walks home. From now on, I will go there instead of this expensive place in Silver Spring where I usually go. There's a health food market called Everlasting Life about two blocks from there that's black owned. Their prices are a bit high, but I may start going there to get my supplements and whatnot. I know where the Chinese store is as well. I'll go and just look there, but I'd rather go to Blue Nile. I had gone there years ago to get my perfumed oils. Thank you again!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 22, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> .."where did that plant in the jar come from" Don't want my neighbors to think I'm growin organic weed....cuz these Southeast DC bamas will be in my yard tryna smoke it!


 
*HOLY SHYT!!!!* 
_*Soufeasbamas!!!*_ You know that's right!!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

You're welcome Serenity.  When I went in Blue Nile yesterday, I was excited!  They have every herb you can ever think of.  Now, as for Everlasting Life..funny...I went in there after I left Blue Nile (all of this on my lunch break), and had to use the ladies room.  So I went to the back where they serve the food, etc.  Ummm...let me just say that I wouldn't eat out of there.  They had a sign in the bathroom that said "wash hands for 20 seconds" but the water didn't work.  Just my opinion.

Now, I started my mixture last night.  I let it sit on the stove for 2 hours on a low temp, then sat the rest outside in the yard (got sleepy..heat drained me).  I have them in two large jars. I don't know what the name of these jars are, but they have the clamps on the side and are airtight.  I got them from the dollar store.  We'll see what happens...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 22, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> You're welcome Serenity. When I went in Blue Nile yesterday, I was excited! They have every herb you can ever think of. Now, as for Everlasting Life..funny...I went in there after I left Blue Nile (all of this on my lunch break), and had to use the ladies room. So I went to the back where they serve the food, etc. Ummm...let me just say that I wouldn't eat out of there. They had a sign in the bathroom that said "wash hands for 20 seconds" but the water didn't work. Just my opinion.
> 
> Now, I started my mixture last night. I let it sit on the stove for 2 hours on a low temp, then sat the rest outside in the yard (got sleepy..heat drained me). I have them in two large jars. I don't know what the name of these jars are, but they have the clamps on the side and are airtight. I got them from the dollar store. We'll see what happens...


 
Didn't think about the Dollar Store for the jars. I should have gotten mind there. I went to hardware store for my mason jars and paid too much, too! LOL! About Everlasting Life. I wouldn't eat there, either!


----------



## PuddingPop (Jul 22, 2008)

Are any other relaxed heads using this oil?  How ofted are you putting it on.  I have been using it consistently every 2-3 days for about 2 weeks now.  I hope i can get results using it this way.  I wish I could use it everyday but I tried to for a couplw of days and my head was looking like a damn oil slick.

This is a really good oil though.  My breakage and shedding have slowed down considerably  and i just relaxed on 7/8/08 and i already feel some newgrowth.  Also my nape was shaved really low on 7/10 and I have some nice growth there already too.  too bad i have to get it shaped up again.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 22, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Thanks for the information!  Do you used the EVOO from the grocery store?  Also you said we can get the same results as thejojba oil?
> 
> How much growth are you getting?  Also can the herbs like nettle, and horsetail be bought in teabags or bluck at GNC?



Yup! The grocery one in the big 3 liter can. I got the same results as with jojoba yes. I get between .5 and .25 weekly, depending on how often I scritch my scalp. (I just had kinkies and they made it sooo hard to scritch so I know I am most def. behind schedule) I think the tea bags should be okay, anyone else using tea bags? I use the herb dried which is probably the same as a teabag. Just make sure the ingredients say that it contains herbs that you want in your oil, not a blend, unless you want what is in the blend in your oil.


----------



## zora (Jul 22, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Ok..since I don't have time to infuse the oils via "hot method" (letting it brew on the stove on a low temp for 3 hours), I will do mines the "cold method."  I will put my herbs in a mason jar, cover with my jojoba oil, and let it sit outside in my backyard (since it's hot in DC and very sunny in my yard) and brew for 2 weeks*.  I can wait.  It will probably be beneficial...just like when southern folks steep their tea outside....it's more potent and you can really taste the "tea"....  I hope that made sense.



This is exactly what I did!  I'm also doing a cold infusion that will be ready in a month.  I will alternate between the two, so I'll have a fresh batch every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## zora (Jul 22, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Wow that is awesome....how long have you been using the product?



I was only using it for three weeks consistently, then on and off thereafter.  BUT I was also using taking amino acids at the time.

I read a journal article if you take L-metionthione (sp), cysteine (NAC) and minerals (zinc, kelp and something else) along with the horsetail you could maximize growth.  And I got my inch!


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 22, 2008)

zora said:


> I was only using it for three weeks consistently, then on and off thereafter. BUT I was also using taking amino acids at the time.
> 
> I read a journal article if you take L-metionthione (sp), cysteine (NAC) and minerals (zinc, kelp and something else) along with the horsetail you could maximize growth. And I got my inch!


 

Sounds good, but I'm gonna buy the ingredients and put them down until I'm ready.  I really want to give my ovation a real change to work..

Anyone using both?  I wonder if using bother would be conter productive?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Zora.  I hope it works out, which I'm confident that it will.  Just to give a minor update, my brew is DARK green...I almost can't see through the jar, and the herbs (still some floaters) have settled to the bottom.  

When I say it's *Dark*, it's *dark*!  Looks like it's POtent   I hope it ain't too potent where I'll wake up one morning and look like cousin IT..or worse, like those hairy dudes that do those Geico commercials ... the ones where their faces are covered with hair...

But, I was rather heavy handed with the herbs...I did like 5 teaspoons of each....  can you say PRESSED!    Think I made enough to share with this thread!  Smells  like tea too..so that's good thing.  Hope I don't have any flies swarmin my head..don't wanna look like Pigpen off Charlie Brown


----------



## so1913 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ummmm....can I pay someone to make me a batch and mail it over???? (LOL!! I know, I'm lazy!.....for real tho )


----------



## eshille (Jul 23, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Ummmm....can I pay someone to make me a batch and mail it over???? (LOL!! I know, I'm lazy!.....for real tho )


 
Check w/Sui...she's developed an enhanced version...


----------



## eshille (Jul 23, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Thanks Zora. I hope it works out, which I'm confident that it will. Just to give a minor update, my brew is DARK green...I almost can't see through the jar, and the herbs (still some floaters) have settled to the bottom.
> 
> When I say it's *Dark*, it's *dark*! Looks like it's POtent  I hope it ain't too potent where I'll wake up one morning and look like cousin IT..or worse, like those hairy dudes that do those Geico commercials ... the ones where their faces are covered with hair...
> 
> But, I was rather heavy handed with the herbs...*I did like 5 teaspoons of each....* can you say PRESSED!  Think I made enough to share with this thread! Smells like tea too..so that's good thing. Hope I don't have any flies swarmin my head..don't wanna look like Pigpen off Charlie Brown


 
I found my mix to have a very earthy smell (yes, it's a beautiful dk green luminous color) so I added lavender eo..helped a ton. 

How many herbs are in ya brew?  

How much oil did you use w/5 teaspoons of each herb? 
Can you even SEE the oil.....


----------



## eshille (Jul 23, 2008)

PuddingPop said:


> Are any other relaxed heads using this oil? How ofted are you putting it on. I have been using it consistently every 2-3 days for about 2 weeks now. I hope i can get results using it this way. I wish I could use it everyday but I tried to for a couplw of days and my head was looking like a damn oil slick.
> 
> This is a really good oil though. My breakage and shedding have slowed down considerably and i just relaxed on 7/8/08 and i already feel some newgrowth. Also my nape was shaved really low on 7/10 and I have some nice growth there already too. too bad i have to get it shaped up again.


 

I'm relaxed right now. 

I use the oil 2 days straight on my scalp...then wash...2 days/wash...then nothing on my scalp for 3 days. 

I use the oil on my ends about every other day and lightly through my hair only. I put the concoction on the ends of my fingers..rub them together and then run my fingers through my hair rather than to oil my hair directly..I found that method reduced that greasy look for me.

Glad your breakage and shedding have reduced and new growth! YEA

The oil is great...I'm most fond of the softness it delivers. It has been an intregal part in addressing my dry hair issues.

HHG


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 23, 2008)

Subscribing ... I'm going to give this a try in MT doesn't make a discernible difference in three months.  I would love to see some pics, though!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Eshille - I used 3 different herbs. I used Horsetail (shavegrass), Nettle and Rosemary and I they are in 2 large mason jars.  I think I've made enough to last me until the end of this year.  And to think, while I'm using one batch, the other batch will still marinate and get stronger.  



http://holisticonline.com/Remedies/Hair/hair_loss_herbs.htm


----------



## eshille (Jul 23, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Eshille - I used 3 different herbs. I used Horsetail (shavegrass), Nettle and Rosemary and I they are in 2 large mason jars.* I think I've made enough to last me until the end of this year.* And to think, while I'm using one batch, the other batch will still marinate and get stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> http://holisticonline.com/Remedies/Hair/hair_loss_herbs.htm


 

That's super...sure beats making it every two weeks. Now that I'm comfortable w/the formula and understand how to work w/it and w/my hair...think I'll do the same next month.

thx for the idea....


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 23, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Eshille - I used 3 different herbs. I used Horsetail (shavegrass), Nettle and Rosemary and I they are in 2 large mason jars.  I think I've made enough to last me until the end of this year.  And to think, while I'm using one batch, the other batch will still marinate and get stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> http://holisticonline.com/Remedies/Hair/hair_loss_herbs.htm



Whoa damn girl, by the time you are in like..october, it's going to be so potent wow!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Whoa damn girl, by the time you are in like..october, it's going to be so potent wow!


 
I know right!  I think we may be on to something....I've learned so much on this board, it's unreal.  

I'm going to put an order in for Jojoba oil from that site that someone mentioned....mountainside herbs or something like that.  I will order the 3 of the 16 oz bottles so that I'll have them on hand.  

I could also tell that the herbs are being infused, because they are not as dark as they were before use. They are extremely light now.  I'm feeling this "_au natural_" hair craze.  I've recently decided to grow my relaxer out so..we'll see.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 23, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I know right! I think we may be on to something....I've learned so much on this board, it's unreal.
> 
> I'm going to put an order in for Jojoba oil from that site that someone mentioned....mountainside herbs or something like that. I will order the 3 of the 16 oz bottles so that I'll have them on hand.
> 
> I could also tell that the herbs are being infused, because they are not as dark as they were before use. They are extremely light now. I'm feeling this "_au natural_" hair craze. I've recently decided to grow my relaxer out so..we'll see.


 
um the herbs aren't dark? My herbs are dark I assumed from the reaction with the oil.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 24, 2008)

Keshieshimmer said:


> um the herbs aren't dark? My herbs are dark I assumed from the reaction with the oil.



It may have something to do with her leaving hers outside in the sun. I think mine are dark also..I think..I'm looking over my shoulder, but I can't see it up close. As long as yours works for you, its cool.

Wow thatjerseygirl! I am soooo excited for your mix. It sounds really crazy. I can't wait to hear your results, it sounds so good


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 24, 2008)

Just wanted to toss out there that I use a mini Crock pot for my infusions.

They are pretty inexpensive if you hit Big Lots.....

I don't have a place to sit oils in the sun - so....


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 24, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Just wanted to toss out there that I use a mini Crock pot for my infusions.
> 
> They are pretty inexpensive if you hit Big Lots.....
> 
> I don't have a place to sit oils in the sun - so....



Yup! I started to use one too, and it cost me $11 at walmart. I swear, before when I would just stove top it, it never got this dark green. I infuse mine on it for no less than 5 hours.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 24, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Yup! I started to use one too, and it cost me $11 at walmart. I swear, before when I would just stove top it, it never got this dark green. I infuse mine on it for no less than 5 hours.


 
Just seems to be a Great and quick way to infuse!


----------



## eshille (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been intrigued since I did my first infusion and even more intrigued as you ladies discuss the deep, dark rich green color of the oil infusion.

*What Is Chlorophyll?*
Before learning more about the benefits of chlorophyll, let's look at what chlorophyll actually is. In very basic terms, chlorophyll is what makes plants green. It is a pigment that is found in all plant forms but its uses go far beyond coloration. Chlorophyll also absorbs the energy of the sun and converts it into life energy for the plant. Just as blood is important for human life, chlorophyll is important for plant life. If the chlorophyll is drained from a plant, it will die.

One of the main differences between human blood and chlorophyll is the central atom._ Human blood's central atom is iron whereas the central atom in chlorophyll is *magnesium*._ Other than that, the two share a lot of similarities. This is one of the reasons why chlorophyll is so beneficial to human health. It is an all-natural element that takes its main energy from the sun and is processed naturally by the plant.

*How Can I Use Chlorophyll To My Benefit?*

The benefits of chlorophyll which is found in foods and supplement are numerous- in fact, as more research is being done, more of its advantages are coming to light. Currently, chlorophyll is known as a powerful anti-oxidant with anti-inflammatory properties and the power to help wounds heal. It stimulates and assists in the repair and healing of damaged tissues. 
http://ezinearticles.com/?Go-Green-With-the-Benefits-of-Chlorophyll&id=1311103

Magnesium has been mentioned along w/silica and sulphur as supporting healthy hair/scalp conditions. I couldn't find any specific information about topical applications of magnesium although there are a few products on the market which claim the inclusion of magnesium on their ingredient list.

At any rate, just a few little tid bits to enjoy...

HHG


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 25, 2008)

hey can I use this on my eyelashes?


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 25, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> hey can I use this on my eyelashes?


 
Oooh Girl I don't know about that one...


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think so.........if you want to you can try it and let us know though


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 28, 2008)

aww man 

why not? if it is all natural than what's the problem?


----------



## rmwms (Jul 28, 2008)

Do u have to wait any period of time before you can use a relaxer....like you have to do w/MTG?...just curious


----------



## so1913 (Jul 28, 2008)

I look like a dealer with these lb size bags of herbs!!!! What was I thinking??


----------



## eshille (Jul 28, 2008)

rmwms said:


> Do u have to wait any period of time before you can use a relaxer....like you have to do w/MTG?...just curious


 
I haven't read about any adverse reaction using the oils and relaxing so I would say you don't HAVE TO wait, but these are herbs and herbs do have chemical compositions...so to be on the side of safety why don't you apply the relaxer during your _oil the scalp rest days_...if you have any.

Personally, I like to rest my scalp between doin' stuff...give it a breather, a rest so to speak, even when using natural _stuffiums_ and especially if I'm using a relaxer.

Just my take on the matter....


----------



## eshille (Jul 28, 2008)

so1913 said:


> I look like a dealer with these lb size bags of herbs!!!! *What was I thinking??*


 

At least a year's supply? 

You can always use them infused as a rinse on wash day in addition to using the oil on all other days..kinda double techinque????


----------



## ImFree27 (Jul 29, 2008)

ok im in, im do it for a month to see how it works if i get an inch in a month then i will continue to use it, if not then I will quit, I will take my my measurements on the 1st of august and post pics. and I will do it again on the 31st of august.  I'm try to add the mix on my scalp everyday and massage...


----------



## so1913 (Jul 29, 2008)

eshille said:


> At least a year's supply?
> 
> You can always use them infused as a rinse on wash day in addition to using the oil on all other days..kinda double techinque????



Ooohhh, that's a good idea!  Ill have to look into how to make rinses. 

Thanks!


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 29, 2008)

do I have to use aloe vera in order to get optimum results??


----------



## BlueNile (Jul 29, 2008)

Off topic but have you ever noticed how a lot of black hair care products have misspelled names? ie doo gro and gro aut?


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 29, 2008)

BlueNile said:


> Off topic but have you ever noticed how a lot of black hair care products have misspelled names? ie doo gro and gro aut?


 
LOL that's really off topic, but yeah... and it really gets on my nerves 
oh well

btw, I got my HERBS today!!!   I am cleaning out a pickle jar so I can use it to infuse my mix in, I got:

horsetail powder
rosemary
nettle powder
nori seaweed flakes

I plan to infuse this mix into some EVOO tonight


----------



## BlueNile (Jul 29, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Ooohhh, that's a good idea!  Ill have to look into how to make rinses.
> 
> Thanks!



so1913, you're hair is beautiful!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok Ladies. My mixture is a very dark green, so green that I can not see through the jars.  Mind you, I have two large mason jars that I am using.  I think I have enough to last me throughout the rest of this year.  So, this means that while I am using one, the other one will still continue to infuse, which means it will be very potent.  Since I have so many herbs left, I will start another batch.  The only thing I have to do now is get some aloe vera gel, which I will pick up tomorrow.


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Aug 1, 2008)

I am in this challenge!!! I used this for about two weeks now and I have some growth.  I was lurking on this website and got the recipe off of the website 

I will post pics on my fotiki today of the last little bit of my mix and current conditon of my hair.
http://public.fotki.com/dehill02


----------



## sweetgal (Aug 1, 2008)

I have decided to put this off for sometime.  I'm currently using the ovation/megatek stuff, and dont want to confuse myself with what is growing my hair. 

But I'm  i will chime on this in a few months


----------



## RZILYNT (Aug 1, 2008)

BlueNile said:


> Off topic but have you ever noticed how a lot of black hair care products have misspelled names? ie doo gro and gro aut?


 

I am pretty sure that Gro Aut has much to do with the support of Autism. The maker of this product has a loved one with autism as I do and I believe that is how the name came for this one. 

RZ~


----------



## username12 (Aug 1, 2008)

BlueNile said:


> Off topic but have you ever noticed how a lot of black hair care products have misspelled names? ie doo gro and gro aut?


 
If the company uses the term "grow" in its product name, it's mandatory to conduct some type of scientific research to prove the product does make the hair grow.  It's a law, I'm not sure of the name.  So to avoid that whole process, companies spell "grow" like "gro."  This sends the same message to its customers without having to prove that the product actually grows hair.


----------



## so1913 (Aug 1, 2008)

Is everyone's dark green?  I sat mine outside for 4 days, it's still semi light in color with a tint of green.  Looks like Olive Oil (I use Jojoba).  I also scented mine with lavendar and peppermint (lavendar Mint).


----------



## Valerie (Aug 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay don't get mad but I mix all that stuff in my MT already...the horsetail, the aloe, and the oil is avocado...girl if great minds don't think a like, I don't know what does...and I got mad crazy growth!!!!  I know I ain't posted no amazing before and after pictures....YET!
> 
> ETA: I have rosemary EO in there and cinnamon EO in there too... That horsetail extract is the TRUTH.. and the aloe ... I think those are the main culprits for the mad growth... That's my opinion.  Honey, can't tell me nothing.
> That's what took me so long to come into your thread because I'm just watching all the band wagons sale on by because nothing can be this mix!
> ...



I would like to join the challenge also, and I also ordered my MT, yesterday. Atlanta great idea what you are doing, like you I am on a mission to get some serious growth 
To the all the ladies good luck with the results!


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Aug 1, 2008)

How many times do we have to check in??


----------



## zora (Aug 1, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Is everyone's dark green?  I sat mine outside for 4 days, it's still semi light in color with a tint of green.  Looks like Olive Oil (I use Jojoba).  I also scented mine with lavendar and peppermint (lavendar Mint).



Mine was more of an 'olivey' color.  Not dark green, but not especially light either.  Mine infused for two weeks.


----------



## ImFree27 (Aug 5, 2008)

OP, how many times are we checking in, weekly? monthly?


----------



## cieramichele (Aug 6, 2008)

bi weekly i guess


----------



## Sui Topi (Aug 8, 2008)

did you guys read the alopecia story? It's so crazy!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 8, 2008)

Where are you guys buying your herbs?


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Aug 8, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> Where are you guys buying your herbs?


 

I brought the shave grass tea and the nettles tea @ a health food store.  To me it actually works I am getting great growth.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> did you guys read the alopecia story? It's so crazy!


 
Where is it at?


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Aug 10, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> Where are you guys buying your herbs?


 
I got mine from: www.moutainroseherbs.com


----------



## ImFree27 (Aug 10, 2008)

Is anyone hair itching from the herbal oil formula, my hair has been itching a lot, so i'm not going to apply it everyday but every other day to stop the itching


----------



## Sui Topi (Aug 11, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> Is anyone hair itching from the herbal oil formula, my hair has been itching a lot, so i'm not going to apply it everyday but every other day to stop the itching



Are you using the aloe gel too? If you are and you are still itchy, then I guess you may have to just bump it back to every other day. Are you massaging? Maybe the itch is from increased blood flow or stimulation. Also lol what is in your mix? Maybe something doesn't agree with you? 



P.S Your hair is growing super fast! Aren't you using MT or something too? Whatever you  are doing don't stop lol


----------



## ImFree27 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Are you using the aloe gel too? If you are and you are still itchy, then I guess you may have to just bump it back to every other day. Are you massaging? Maybe the itch is from increased blood flow or stimulation. Also lol what is in your mix? Maybe something doesn't agree with you?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Your hair is growing super fast! Aren't you using MT or something too? Whatever you are doing don't stop lol


 
No i'm not using MT. I"m using the aloe gel, horsetail, and jojoba oiil, for my last mix I used olive oil, horsetail, and nettle, the nettle may have caused my itching and I also massage daily with it, that could be the itching too. I think the increase in Cardio has helped the growth of my hair, I have been doing cardio everyday and washing every 2 days so i think that has helped, previous when i worked out everyday my hair grew faster without me doing anything to it..


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 13, 2008)

SUBSCRIBING to this thread!

How did I miss this?  I was reading about oil infusion all morning and posted about it and come to find out everybody's already doing it 

I'll be searching for the right herbs to use in my mix over the next few weeks....is the consensus that jojoba oil is the best oil to use?  What about castor or emu oil?


----------



## ~marti26. (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ya'll. I made my mix at the end of July and started applying July 24th. I used coconut oil and I apply either every night or every other night. I haven't really measured but I have to say that I am not seeing much growth. After boiling my mix I let it infuse for 4 days. Maybe I should've spent the extra bucks and gotten jojoba oil. Whaddya think.


----------



## zora (Aug 13, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> SUBSCRIBING to this thread!
> 
> How did I miss this?  I was reading about oil infusion all morning and posted about it and come to find out everybody's already doing it
> 
> I'll be searching for the right herbs to use in my mix over the next few weeks....is the consensus that jojoba oil is the best oil to use?  What about castor or emu oil?



I would say jojoba is the best.  Olive oil is a close second.


----------



## so1913 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not sure about hair growth because my hair is natural, I don't measure, and I wear it in it's natural state pretty much all the time, so it's hard for me to call...BUT my nails have NEVER been this strong and actually have grown without breaking for the first time in my life, seriously.  Even my dad was like "Wow, that' amazing!!!" LOL, and people have actually been complimenting me on my nails thinking that I started going to get manicures and stuff, lol.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 13, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> SUBSCRIBING to this thread!
> 
> How did I miss this?  I was reading about oil infusion all morning and posted about it and come to find out everybody's already doing it
> 
> I'll be searching for the right herbs to use in my mix over the next few weeks....is the consensus that jojoba oil is the best oil to use?  What about castor or emu oil?



Jojoba's the best, but I'd also consider coconut or grapeseed (both cheap and non smelly alternatives to jojoba). [email protected] emu....if you're a millionaire GO FOR IT. Wonderful stuff, but it costs *ALOT*. If you have some, a dollop in your mix won't hurt anything thing.


----------



## PuddingPop (Aug 14, 2008)

so1913 said:


> I'm not sure about hair growth because my hair is natural, I don't measure, and I wear it in it's natural state pretty much all the time, so it's hard for me to call...BUT my nails have NEVER been this strong and actually have grown without breaking for the first time in my life, seriously. Even my dad was like "Wow, that' amazing!!!" LOL, and people have actually been complimenting me on my nails thinking that I started going to get manicures and stuff, lol.


 

Yes, exactly.  I thought I was the only one but my nails have been growing like crazy too.  My nails never grow and if they do happen to grow they break like 2 seconds later.  My nails have been getting pretty long this past month or so and they have not been breaking as easily. The only thing I have been doing differently is using this oil.  Guess it's good for nail growth too.

My hair is growing a lot too. I relaxed on 7/8 and  I have a lot of  newgrowth now.  I also had hair cut into a layered bob ( about ear length) and my nape shaved.  It was neck length and really damaged.  My layers in the back have already grown over the shaved area.   My hair usually doesn't grow fast at all but this stuff is working for me.


----------



## PuddingPop (Aug 14, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> Jojoba's the best, but I'd also consider coconut or grapeseed (both cheap and non smelly alternatives to jojoba). [email protected] emu....if you're a millionaire GO FOR IT. Wonderful stuff, but it costs *ALOT*. If you have some, a dollop in your mix won't hurt anything thing.


 

Grapeseed is good.  Thats what I use and I have gotten good results.  Got it right from the supermarket.


----------



## silentdove13 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am itching with excitment as I read this thread.  I am fairly new here and haven't started anything yet but I really think I am going to try this and the deep condition challenge.  I am going to see if I can get the items today and tomorrow so i can start on Monday or Tuesday.  

I have short hair that reaches to the bottom of my earlopes in the back and at my jawline in the front. I would love to get shoulder length hair again and maybe even bra strap length.  I am so super excited and plan on getting my sister to do this as well.  Thank you guys for the inspiration.


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Aug 14, 2008)

Tonight I am taking out all of My micros. I will also be making my second batch of moegro but with Jojoba oil.  I liked the first one but Imma switch it up.  I am getting cornrows for the next couple of weeks so I shall see what kind of growth I get with the Moegro.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pictures please!


----------



## eshille (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't used MoeGro for about two weeks now (vacation) I can really tell the difference in my hair..it adds a level of polish.

At any rate, I used my last batch in my henna (don't know why?? just did) and now I'm waiting on my order of jojoba, nettle root herb and burdock root herb to start my new infusion. I'm doing the cold extraction method this round. I've done a little more research on using nettles/nettle root and burdock root. 

The most interesting thing I turned up was:

_Stinging nettle formulas are made from the roots and the leaves of the plant. _http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip8081.htm

So I plan to infuse both the leaves (tea) and the root into jojoba.


*Components:*
_Nettle Leaves_: Flavonoids (isoquercitin, rutin); acrid components, particularly in the stinging hairs (including histamine and 5-hydroxytryptamine(serotonin),formic acid, volatile and resinous acids); silica, glucoquinone, tannins, ascorbic acid and other minerals and vitamins in appreciable levels. 

Nettle Root: polysaccharides, sterols and sterol glucosides, lignans, ceramides, fatty acids, monoterpene diols and glucosides

*An aqueous extract of nettle was shown to contain ammonium, phosphorous, potassium, calcium, magnesium and sulfur. Vitamins A, B1, B2, B9, C, E and K have been identified from fresh and/or dried plant sources. *

...Tea Rinse...

Other components, such as cytokinnins, leukotrienes, scopoletin, volatile oils, rutin, ketones, *ceramides,* *amino acids*, glucokinins, mucilages, phospholipids (betaine, choline, lecithin) and glucoquinones have all been identified in nettle preparations. 

http://www.mdidea.com/products/new/new009.html

MoeGro is an all natural oil based protein hair treatment which also provides all important ceramides (using nettles...don't know about shavegrass) continuously...not bad....

*"Ceramides are important oil-soluble compounds (or lipids) within hair, responsible for maintaining proper moisture and elasticity. When hair is overprocessed, these essential Ceramides are depleted, causing hair to become dry, brittle and frail."*

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=131270&highlight=ceramides*

So for me...if the concoction itself never grows an inch of hair it will feed my follicles and strengthen my hair...all I will need to do is to concentrate on the health of my ends. 

Well...just thought I'd share...

Have a great week-end, everyone...


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 15, 2008)

i just got mine today from Sui Topi!!! very excited to use it tonight!!


----------



## zora (Aug 15, 2008)

eshille said:


> .....
> So for me...if the concoction itself never grows an inch of hair it will feed my follicles and strengthen my hair...all I will need to do is to concentrate on the health of my ends.
> 
> Well...just thought I'd share...
> ...



And there you have it.


----------



## zora (Aug 15, 2008)

For the ladies who are keeping their infusions out in the sun for an extended period as they pour off what they need, I would suggest you either do the cold infusion and/or method or take the herbs out and re-infuse with fresh herbs.

Two reasons:  
1. You can only extract so much of the herbs' nutrients in the heat before it stops infusing. And depending on the oil, it may get rancid.

2. Also your concoction will eventually get moldy with old herbs. If you put in fresh herbs, your concoction will get stronger!


----------



## ~marti26. (Aug 15, 2008)

OK so I actually measured my hair yesterday and I do have some growth. I started on July 24, so it's been 3 weeks and I think I have 1/2 inch of growth. I say I think just because I bloe dried my hair yesterday so that I could relly do it right and I didn't do that the first time. Beacuse of that I won't really claim 1/2 inch. I will just go from here with my measurements.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats on the progress!!




~marti26. said:


> OK so I actually measured my hair yesterday and I do have some growth. I started on July 24, so it's been 3 weeks and I think I have 1/2 inch of growth. I say I think just because I bloe dried my hair yesterday so that I could relly do it right and I didn't do that the first time. Beacuse of that I won't really claim 1/2 inch. I will just go from here with my measurements.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 17, 2008)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshille (Aug 17, 2008)

~marti26. said:


> OK so I actually measured my hair yesterday and I do have some growth. I started on July 24, so it's been 3 weeks and I think I have 1/2 inch of growth. I say I think just because I bloe dried my hair yesterday so that I could relly do it right and I didn't do that the first time. Beacuse of that I won't really claim 1/2 inch. I will just go from here with my measurements.


 

congrats on your growth!!


----------



## silentdove13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi.

I wanted to know if anyone doing the moegro challenge is also deep conditioning their hair every week.  I just permed my hair and I am just learning about deep conditioning my hair on a regular basis.  For those who do both, do you put the moegro everyday?

How does the deep conditioning work? Do you just put in a deep conditioner and no shampoo?  I just want to be on the right track as I start this hair growth journey,.  Thanks a whole bunch.


----------



## angenoir (Aug 18, 2008)

A quick question for those using aloe vera juice in their mix. Do you find it necessary to keep your MoeGro mix in the fridge since the aloe vera juice bottle says to refridgerate once its been opened.
Thanks


----------



## ~marti26. (Aug 18, 2008)

I use aloe vera gel but it requires refrigeration also. Vitamin E oil is a natural preservative. That's what I use to preserve my mix. I would never remember to apply it If I left it in the fridge.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 18, 2008)

I made a concoction similar to the MoeGro. My purpose is to use this for its moisturizing properties. If I get growth that would be great too.
*Horsetail
*nettle leaves
*nettle root
*Burdock root
*Chammomile
*Coconut oil
*Jojoba oil
*papaya oil
*acovado oil
*Grape seed oil
*Sweet almont oil
*Alovera Gel.


----------



## Sui Topi (Aug 18, 2008)

keep us posted fabienn! I'm on the no ruler until my nappiversary this october. It will be a year since my last relaxer. Although I have trimmed, and even during my bc I cut a little lower than the line of demarcation, I think I am going to be ahead of schedule. Probably not by much yet, but I think I will be.


----------



## mjeffers2 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have George's Aloe Vera and it says it doesn't require refrigeration.


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> I made a concoction similar to the MoeGro. My purpose is to use this for it's moisturizing properties. If I get growth that would be great too.
> *Horsetail
> *nettle leaves
> *nettle root
> ...


 
Your ingredients look good...lots of 'em..what are your ratio's for each one? 

I know you'll get that moisturizing from nettles, jojoba and aloe...pls keep us posted...


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey ladies...I know its been a while, but I have tweeked my formula a little...  I went to Vitamin Shoppe and didn't realize that they had a section filled with different extracts.  Well, before I purchased, I went online and did a research on different hair growth ingredients and the common denominators were Horsetail, Rosemary,  Capsicum (Cayenne), Nettle and Aloe Vera and Jojoba (Vitamin Shoppe Brand).  

While I still have a significant amount of my Moe Grow mix (some still marinating and very potent) I purchased the Horsetail, Rosemary and Cayenne extract and added several drops to my mixture for extra potency.  All I can say is wow....the growth is phenomenal..... 

I figure this would give some of the ladies ideas if they did not have access to purchase the natural herbs, and didn't haved time to infuse.  You can mix the extracts with the Jojoba oil and still get the same results.  The extracts are just more potent. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## eshille (Aug 18, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hey ladies...I know its been a while, but I have tweeked my formula a little... I went to Vitamin Shoppe and didn't realize that they had a section filled with different extracts. Well, before I purchased, I went online and did a research on different hair growth ingredients and the common denominators were Horsetail, Rosemary, Capsicum (Cayenne), Nettle and Aloe Vera and Jojoba (Vitamin Shoppe Brand).
> 
> While I still have a significant amount of my Moe Grow mix (some still marinating and very potent) I purchased the Horsetail, Rosemary and Cayenne extract and added several drops to my mixture for extra potency. All I can say is wow....the growth is phenomenal.....
> 
> ...


 
I've read about cayenne used in growth formulas. Thanks for the heads up on your new mix and your growth...... 

How many drops/tsp of each did you add to your mix?

Thanks for sharing w/us...great info.


----------



## Sui Topi (Aug 19, 2008)

Just a question, are any of you using aloe juice instead of aloe gel? How is it going, and any thoughts would be appreciated even if you havent used it


----------



## BabyShaq (Aug 29, 2008)

I am going to start using my creation of the Mo' Gro oil in just over a week. Because I don't know too much about mixing, I am going to cheat a little bit.

*Doo Gro Mega Thick Growth Oil* (ingredients below) + 1 oz each of the *Horsetail* and *Nettle Extract* and 1/4 oz of *Rosemary Oil* (keeping under the 10:1 ratio of carrier oils to essential oil).

Wish me luck!


Doo Gro Mega Thick Growth Oil Ingredients
Soybean Oil, Soy Methyl Ester, Sweet Almond Oil, Oat Extract, Oat Protein, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, SheaButter Extract, Fragrance, Propylparaben, BHA, Tea Tree Oil, Retinol (Vitamin A), Tocopherol (Vitamin E) Matricaria Extract, Goldenseed Extract, Hops Extract, Soap Bark Extract, Calendula Extract, Henna Extract, Horsetail Plant Extract, Safflower Oil


----------



## ajacks (Aug 29, 2008)

My scalp has been soooooo sore since I started using this stuff.  I hope that means its working.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 29, 2008)

Since I been using mine, I been feeling the tinglies and the itchies. I hope that's a good sign.. I can't wait to take this weave out and see!


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 30, 2008)

How are ya'll making the mix? Are you stirring our aloe juice/gel in after you infuse the oil or just shaking it up in a bottle, mixing it in your hands (which is what I have been doing)?


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Aug 31, 2008)

BabyShaq said:


> I am going to start using my creation of the Mo' Gro oil in just over a week. Because I don't know too much about mixing, I am going to cheat a little bit.
> 
> *Doo Gro Mega Thick Growth Oil* (ingredients below) + 1 oz each of the *Horsetail* and *Nettle Extract* and 1/4 oz of *Rosemary Oil* (keeping under the 10:1 ratio of carrier oils to essential oil).
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds good to me!


----------



## eshille (Aug 31, 2008)

ayjacks said:


> My scalp has been soooooo sore since I started using this stuff. I hope that means its working.


 
I'm suprised your scalp is sore...you might want to look at your portions and a possible allergic reaction to (horsetail/nettle/eo???)

Aloe is great to soothe and heal the scalp, returning it to a proper balance...maybe take a few days off to evaluate where you are and how your scalp is feeling. 

Take Care


----------



## eshille (Aug 31, 2008)

VirtuousGal said:


> How are ya'll making the mix? Are you stirring our aloe juice/gel in after you infuse the oil or just shaking it up in a bottle, mixing it in your hands (which is what I have been doing)?


 
I add the aloe to a portion of the mix that I'm using and shake that. 
I still have infused oil w/no aloe or eo in reserves for the next batch.

I would think whatever way works for you is great....

HTH


----------



## ajacks (Aug 31, 2008)

eshille said:


> I'm suprised your scalp is sore...you might want to look at your portions and a possible allergic reaction to (horsetail/nettle/eo???)
> 
> Aloe is great to soothe and heal the scalp, returning it to a proper balance...maybe take a few days off to evaluate where you are and how your scalp is feeling.
> 
> Take Care


 
I think I will up the amount of aloe and make sure to shake more vigorously before applying.  I've always had a very sensitive scalp.  On the plus side I have gotten quite a bit of new growth since I've been using it.  I got my weave installed 11 days ago (the same day I started using the MoeGro) and I can feel tons of new growth already (guessing its about .25 inches which is my usual total for a whole month)


----------



## mjeffers2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well I started in the middle of August.  I'm using the moegro as a base before applying MT, my progress pics aren't until September 23, but I will post on that date.  I can't tell anything right now, but I'm also 4 months post relaxer and experiencing alot of shrinkage.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 31, 2008)

eshille said:


> I've read about cayenne used in growth formulas. Thanks for the heads up on your new mix and your growth......
> 
> How many drops/tsp of each did you add to your mix?
> 
> Thanks for sharing w/us...great info.


 

I was quite heavy handed so I used 8 drops of each.


----------



## natieya (Sep 9, 2008)

subscribing...


----------



## mrsmeredith (Sep 9, 2008)

That's a dangerous amount of rosemary oil. You only need drops not oz. Its an essential oil meaning pure and therefore can cause health problems when not used properly. Please take heed.

Meredith



BabyShaq said:


> I am going to start using my creation of the Mo' Gro oil in just over a week. Because I don't know too much about mixing, I am going to cheat a little bit.
> 
> *Doo Gro Mega Thick Growth Oil* (ingredients below) + 1 oz each of the *Horsetail* and *Nettle Extract* and 1/4 oz of *Rosemary Oil* (keeping under the 10:1 ratio of carrier oils to essential oil).
> 
> ...


----------



## BabyShaq (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! I used about 30 drops... which came up to 5ml... which is about 1/4oz. I used so many conversion calculators, LOL! 

But you are right! According to healthcomm.com, the right proportion is "Essential oil (6 to 10%): 2 drops semisolid or liquid in 1 tablespoon    base oil"

So, with 4.5 oz of base oil (9 tablesspoons), I did go over... I'll be sure to use the oil sparingly and watch out for negative effects. eek. 



mrsmeredith said:


> That's a dangerous amount of rosemary oil. You only need drops not oz. Its an essential oil meaning pure and therefore can cause health problems when not used properly. Please take heed.
> 
> Meredith


----------



## Zenobia61 (Sep 25, 2008)

........bumpin..........


----------



## 2themax (Sep 25, 2008)

BabyShaq said:


> Thanks! I used about 30 drops... which came up to 5ml... which is about 1/4oz. I used so many conversion calculators, LOL!
> 
> But you are right! According to healthcomm.com, the right proportion is "Essential oil (6 to 10%): 2 drops semisolid or liquid in 1 tablespoon    base oil"
> 
> So, with 4.5 oz of base oil (9 tablesspoons), I did go over... I'll be sure to use the oil sparingly and watch out for negative effects. eek.



Don't feel too bad.  I just mixed everything together today and since I only had 4 oz. of Joboba oil (and was too lazy to go to the store ), I added 1 oz. of Rosemary oil that I had to make a total of 5 oz. of essential oils.  Like you, I will use sparingly and hope for the best!  Somehow, I have a strange feeling that this is going to work great!!  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay.... I'm the moe gro.  This may be a silly question.  Is it okay for the jar to be a lil damp before I put the oils in it?


----------



## 2themax (Sep 26, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Okay.... I'm the moe gro.  This may be a silly question.  Is it okay for the jar to be a lil damp before I put the oils in it?



I'm not a professional or anything, but I don't think this will make a difference at all!

P.S.  Your hair is gorgeous!  It looks so even and shiny.  Ok, let us in  on your secret?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment and for answering the question.  I notice when I prepoo with oil it give me a really nice shine when I'm finished.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 27, 2008)

My mixture is made.  I'm just waiting for it to infuse.  I would like to join this challenge when I relax in 2 weeks.  That way I can really see if it works.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 27, 2008)

So let me get this straight... this moe gro mix as shown in the original post plus the nettle has natural ceramides?  Anyone using this in place of moisturizer.  Don't make me make a new thread to ask this question because I have NO shame.


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 27, 2008)

eshille said:


> I've read about cayenne used in growth formulas. Thanks for the heads up on your new mix and your growth......
> 
> How many drops/tsp of each did you add to your mix?
> 
> Thanks for sharing w/us...great info.


 

going to try this


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 27, 2008)

did someone say ceramides?
ya know, here is my brain going again!  i bet horetail and nettles could be infused in coconut oil and then used as a seal!  is it the herbs that have it or the jojoba oil?  in which case we would have to add jojoba to the mix.  talk to me ladies.  i am in the mood to do some brewin.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 27, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> did someone say ceramides?
> ya know, here is my brain going again! i bet horetail and nettles could be infused in coconut oil and then used as a seal! is it the herbs that have it or the jojoba oil? in which case we would have to add jojoba to the mix. talk to me ladies. i am in the mood to do some brewin.


 
Somebody posted that there were ceramides and a bunch of other good hair stuff in the nettle.  Everyone is posting that it makes their hair softer.  So........... I'm thinking it could be used as a moisturizer as well as a growth aid.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 27, 2008)

off to concoct, a mixture of nettles and horsetail in coconut oil infusion for my next pre - poo!  will keep you guys posted on how it goes!


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 27, 2008)

off to concoct, a mixture of nettles and horsetail in coconut oil infusion for my next pre - poo!  will keep you guys posted on how it goes!  thanks sandy!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Sep 27, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Somebody posted that there were ceramides and a bunch of other good hair stuff in the nettle. Everyone is posting that it makes their hair softer. So........... I'm thinking it could be used as a moisturizer as well as a growth aid.


 
I have been using it as a moisturizer.....


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 27, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> I have been using it as a moisturizer.....


 
How long?  How has it been working for you?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 27, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> off to concoct, a mixture of nettles and horsetail in coconut oil infusion for my next pre - poo! will keep you guys posted on how it goes! thanks sandy!


 
Please let us know.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 27, 2008)

> I have been using it as a moisturizer.....


do you use the powder or the leaves?  how do you use it, in an oil infusion or do you mix it into your indian powders?  or into your conditioners?  can you tell my mind is racing?  i think i need to go to bed...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Cherokia-Rose
> off to concoct, a mixture of nettles and horsetail in coconut oil infusion for my next pre - poo! will keep you guys posted on how it goes! thanks sandy!
> 
> Please let us know.


definately.  i will let it infuse over the next few days starting it out in my mini crock pot.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Sep 27, 2008)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> do you use the powder or the leaves? how do you use it, in an oil infusion or do you mix it into your indian powders? or into your conditioners? can you tell my mind is racing? i think i need to go to bed...
> 
> 
> definately. i will let it infuse over the next few days starting it out in my mini crock pot.


 
I infuse the leaves in coconut oil, sweet almond oil, grapeseed oil, papaya oil and Jojoba oil. I also use, horsetail, rosemary, chamomile, burdock root and nettle root.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 28, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> I infuse the leaves in coconut oil, sweet almond oil, grapeseed oil, papaya oil and Jojoba oil. I also use, horsetail, rosemary, chamomile, burdock root and nettle root.


thanks lunademiel,
i've got quite a few of these!  cant wait to try this.


----------



## ajacks (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone posted any results yet?  How ofter is everyone checking in?


----------



## Sui Topi (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey I think I found a new discovery.... Lately I have been using the organic aloe gel that has to be refrigerated right. Well, when I would apply it to my scalp it would be cold, and I think that has an effect on it. Between that, and my urge to flat iron all the time, my hair was not taking off as it was in the beginning (breakage+not growing as fast as before). I had to buy some of that 99% organic aloe gel to make some shealoe for someone, and since my organic aloe was done, I just went back to that one which can be left out the fridge. Within the week my hair has already grown. I don't know if it is the temperature or the fact that since it is room temp, the spreadability is improved, but I think that you should apply it room temp. I don't know if you can like, take it out the fridge before you apply it, because I think it may be possible that it will get bacteria (I'm just relating it to food. You don't take food out the fridge and let it get to room temp and then fridge again and then room temp and then fridge again etc so I think the same rule may apply since it is an organic, food grade material). So maybe it would be wise if you are sticking to the original recipe to just get that aloe with slight preservatives. I use the lily of the valley 99% organic one.





I just wish I figured this out before because I wasted a lot of time


----------



## LunadeMiel (Sep 29, 2008)

I have stopped using aloe in my mixture. IMO is served no purpose. I have made a new batch now and added rosemary to the mix. My hair has been growing very nicely and is really soft too....


----------



## DMarie (Sep 29, 2008)

I've read this whole thread and just wanted to know if anyone has used the contents of horsetail pills instead of the extract? I have several bottles of horsetail pills and was thinking of making this hair oil. If so, how much should I use?

thanks
DMarie


----------



## Sui Topi (Sep 30, 2008)

DMarie said:


> I've read this whole thread and just wanted to know if anyone has used the contents of horsetail pills instead of the extract? I have several bottles of horsetail pills and was thinking of making this hair oil. If so, how much should I use?
> 
> thanks
> DMarie



is it just dried horsetail in a capsule? If so I think it would be the equivalent to dried horsetail that I am using. I think though when people use the capsules, the oil stains their pillows or something.



> I have stopped using aloe in my mixture. IMO is served no purpose. I have made a new batch now and added rosemary to the mix. My hair has been growing very nicely and is really soft too....



Is that you fabiennd?  Your curls look familiar lol. I had straightened my hair and I didn't want the aloe to make it revert so I tried it without the aloe and it made my scalp have those growing pains. I think the aloe soothes your scalp a little bit and although you still feel it wriggling, it's not so bad as when it's straight oil. I'm happy it's working for you though. Have you been measuring, or you can just eyeball your hair and see it has grown. Probably feels heavier in the shower too lol.


ETA: I see your profile pic...damn girl lol whats with all the name changes. I was like, it would be arms if this wasn't her...and I'm here analyzing your ponytail and everything. CSI: LHCF


----------



## LunadeMiel (Sep 30, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> is it just dried horsetail in a capsule? If so I think it would be the equivalent to dried horsetail that I am using. I think though when people use the capsules, the oil stains their pillows or something.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is that you fabiennd?*  Your curls look familiar lol. I had straightened my hair and I didn't want the aloe to make it revert so I tried it without the aloe and it made my scalp have those growing pains. I think the aloe soothes your scalp a little bit and although you still feel it wriggling, it's not so bad as when it's straight oil. I'm happy it's working for you though. Have you been measuring, or you can just eyeball your hair and see it has grown. Probably feels heavier in the shower too lol.


 
Yeah it's me....
IMO the aloe made it runny. Plus, it went bad..... I also added some mint leaves to my mix. I've place my jar on top of the stove so that it can continue to infuse. My grandmother cooks everyday so that's a constant heat source....


----------



## Sui Topi (Oct 8, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> Yeah it's me....
> IMO the aloe made it runny. Plus, it went bad..... I also added some mint leaves to my mix. I've place my jar on top of the stove so that it can continue to infuse. My grandmother cooks everyday so that's a constant heat source....



 @ the fro.... your hair really is growing! I took some pictures a while ago when I hit CBL, but I keep forgetting to upload them. Its so much work. I think I am going to wait until I take another picture and just use it as a comparision shot.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't know if I can wait 'til December 15 for a touch-up. Things are wild up there. I will probably go ahead and relax on November 15 or sometime before Thanksgiving. I just had my mother cut 2 inches. I had already trimmed about an inch or so last month. She told me that my hair is growing too fast and that it didn't appear that I had relaxed at all back on August 15th. I tried to convince her that I relaxed straight but she didn't buy it. She stated that somehow I don't know how to do my own hair. 

I should have made a concoction for her!!

Anyway, I made another batch this past weekend. Here were my ingredients:

I infused horsetail, rosemary, chamomile, burdock root and nettle root, and hibiscus in jojoba oil. I'm allowing that to continue to infuse on my window seal for about a week or so. I will pour the oil into my Mega-Tek and continue to apply to my scalp every two days or so. Oh, I also ordered the Gro-Aut oil to add to that concoction. I think it's a good combination. My hair is growing like crazy. I just need to watch the breakage.


----------



## guccip1010 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello Ladies. I recently joined LHCF and this would be my first challenge. I dont have any pics up as yet, but i plan to do so in the next few days. Anyhoo, if it's not too late, i would love to join the "MoeGro" challenge. I wont be able to start until next week. I have to get the products and let it simmer. So im figuring the middle of next week starts my challenge. Let me know if it's still ok to join in on the challenge. 

Thanks,

GucciP1


----------



## katblack (Oct 11, 2008)

I big chopped September 11th which resulted with the amount of an inch of hair. I have been using the Moe growth oil for one whole month and have received .875 or 7/8 inch of growth.
I can't wait until I optimize my growth to 1 inch. I used rose hip seed herb, nettle leaf herb and horsetail extract powder from the capsules. I then used a mixture of oils including castor oil, coconut oil, neem oil and vatika oil. I have to buy a good oil to use next time. I also used aloe vera juice but later added jason's aloe vera gel for preservative purposes.

I can't wait to hear more success stories.

BK ^_^


----------



## katblack (Oct 11, 2008)

I also know it says that I BC on the 10th but it was late at night and night turned into a really dark morning...


----------



## LadyA0784 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all!  I've been using the original mixture (no extra EOs) for only a week and I am already seeing growth!  I got some kinky twists put in last Sunday and they're already loose.  I've been natural for almost a year and, so far, I think I have been averaging about .5" a month.  So I'm interested to see how much ng I will have at the end of the month...I'll definitely be keeping everyone posted!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

**subscribing** for future reference


----------



## sonia1965 (Oct 13, 2008)

Please count me in 

I've just started using the recipe, 4 days now, and hope to get a couple of inches by the end of the year. I already see some improvement of the hairline


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, I need to go a head and join this challenge and quit playing.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey ladies! How has it been goin?


----------



## sonia1965 (Oct 23, 2008)

subscribing........!!!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 23, 2008)

what happened to cieramichele
i miss her company
does she have a fotki?


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 23, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Hey ladies! How has it been goin?


oh lol now i see who bumped the thread
hey girl


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

seximami said:


> what happened to cieramichele
> i miss her company
> does she have a fotki?



Its ME.
Nice to know I was missed tho.
I dont have an active fotki, just a blog.
findyourbeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

seximami said:


> oh lol now i see who bumped the thread
> hey girl



Howdy mam!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 23, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Its ME.
> Nice to know I was missed tho.
> I dont have an active fotki, just a blog.
> findyourbeauty.blogspot.com


lol i was too lazy to go to the last page


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

seximami said:


> lol i was too lazy to go to the last page



You good 
I like that hair addition you have.


----------



## empressri (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been using the moegrow for about a year now, but when I make mine I let it simmer for a few hours THEN I let it sit in the jar for months before using. I'm still on my first original jar that I made sometime last year I think (or the beginning of this one) and I have another one infusing....somewhere in my room lol. I experiment with different eo's also, like the first one had cinammon, the second lemongrass, and my new one bay leaf and lavender. Cinammon is great for winter, and I heard it's good for growth as well.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

empressri said:


> I've been using the moegrow for about a year now, but when I make mine I let it simmer for a few hours THEN I let it sit in the jar for months before using. I'm still on my first original jar that I made sometime last year I think (or the beginning of this one) and I have another one infusing....somewhere in my room lol. I experiment with different eo's also, like the first one had cinammon, the second lemongrass, and my new one bay leaf and lavender. Cinammon is great for winter, and I heard it's good for growth as well.




Nice to see that someone has used it for a while. So you know imma have questions for you right? lol.

How has it increased your growth rate and do you get consistent growth from it?

I want to continue with the patch I had but I think there might be spoiled aloe vera in it


----------



## empressri (Oct 23, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Nice to see that someone has used it for a while. So you know imma have questions for you right? lol.
> 
> How has it increased your growth rate and do you get consistent growth from it?
> 
> I want to continue with the patch I had but I think there might be spoiled aloe vera in it




hehe! here's my album on it:

http://public.fotki.com/EmpressRi/hair-concoctions-an/mommy-moes-moegrow-oil!/

I'll be honest with you...I sooooo don't measure my hair growth! But if it means anything I noticed much less shedding, my hair felt SO soft, looked and felt healthier. My hair has always been on the longer side but since cutting a significant portion off in August, now I can probably tell better how well it works for me. It's already getting back down there so it's safe to say it works well for me. 

Spoiled aloe vera? Which one do you use? I use a the gnc brand, and I pour it in the bottle with the oil, shake it up and let it sit. I use the mixture once it's all room temp cause it's easier to shake and mix up. Oh, and I add the eo's to the actual applicator bottle, not the jar of herbs.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

empressri said:


> hehe! here's my album on it:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/EmpressRi/hair-concoctions-an/mommy-moes-moegrow-oil!/
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link.
My mixture gets like a film...its kinda like a moldy looking layer that seperates the oil from the aloe vera.  I have georges, the one on the first page. No refrigeration required.


----------



## empressri (Oct 23, 2008)

What the heck...that doesn't sound kosher!!! LOL! Is it the one you can ingest? That's the one you should be using...


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

empressri said:


> What the heck...that doesn't sound kosher!!! LOL! Is it the one you can ingest? That's the one you should be using...



It is. 
I wish I could take a picture of it but I used coconut oil and everything is solid right now.


----------



## empressri (Oct 23, 2008)

Oooh you used coconut oil in your mix? Eh, the only thing with that is it solidifies in the cooler weather. That's why I stick to jojoba. Yeah girl you may need to try a different brand of aloe vera gel.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

I love coconut oil. I hope to leave aloe vera out next time. I might do keratin oil, jojoba, and horsetail. Or just keratin oil and horsetail  ... with some sulphur.


----------



## empressri (Oct 23, 2008)

if your hair is relaxed or you wear it pressed, then you can get away without the aloe vera. my bff is relaxed and i sent her the oil straight, no avg and she loves it! her hair is growing back and looks so damned healthy.

i told her to start listening to me! lol


----------



## Auburn (Oct 23, 2008)

empressri said:


> if your hair is relaxed or you wear it pressed, then you can get away without the aloe vera. my bff is relaxed and i sent her the oil straight, no avg and she loves it! her hair is growing back and looks so damned healthy.
> 
> i told her to start listening to me! lol




I should make some for my mom..but it should smell nice so she'll use it


----------



## empressri (Oct 23, 2008)

use eo's!! there has to be something that she likes. cinammon is nice, trust me


----------



## Anancy (Oct 23, 2008)

Empressri i just had a look in your Fotki at the MoeGro section, very helpful thank you.

I've had a slight dilemma because i wasn't sure whether i heated my oil/herbs for long enough, i think im going to put it back on the stove tomorrow to infuse for a few hours on low heat.


----------



## empressri (Oct 24, 2008)

Anancy said:


> Empressri i just had a look in your Fotki at the MoeGro section, very helpful thank you.
> 
> I've had a slight dilemma because i wasn't sure whether i heated my oil/herbs for long enough, i think im going to put it back on the stove tomorrow to infuse for a few hours on low heat.



thanks sis! it's cooler now but  when it's warm i leave my jars on the windowsill so the sun can get to it!


----------



## Anancy (Nov 6, 2008)

It's been a week now since i've been using the oil, and i don't know if im just imagining things but my hair may be growing.  I checked the length of my nape and im sure it's longer and my hair does not grow that fast for me to notice.

But who knows, i won't be taking measurements until next week.


----------



## empressri (Nov 6, 2008)

ooh goody!! would ya know i decanted some of my moe grow into a bottle but have yet to go down to the basement where i keep the bottle of aloe vera gel so i still haven't mixed it to keep using it? im a bad girl lol i got the eo's in the oil and everything! but i dont like using it without the avg


----------



## Anancy (Nov 6, 2008)

Girl get down to your basement and get that AVG now!!!  I wouldn't want you to miss out, plus i want to see what results others are getting.

 So go and start using your MoeGro oil.


----------



## empressri (Nov 6, 2008)

Anancy said:


> Girl get down to your basement and get that AVG now!!!  I wouldn't want you to miss out, plus i want to see what results others are getting.
> 
> So go and start using your MoeGro oil.




no no lmao this is like my third or fourth bottle i decanted. ive been using it  since...the beginnning of this year! i like experimenting with different eo's for each batch i pour out  sage and lavendar went into this one


----------



## Anancy (Nov 6, 2008)

empressri said:


> no no lmao this is like my third or fourth bottle i decanted. ive been using it  since...the beginnning of this year! i like experimenting with different eo's for each batch i pour out  sage and lavendar went into this one



Oh cool, that's encouraging - it must be working for you then.  I think i will need to make a new batch soon actually before mine runs out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm excited for you and stuff but I just wanted to say this....  Okay the last pic wasn't necessary but I'm a little upset that you guys aren't providing pics. I read through this whole thread hoping to see at least SOME pics.  It's been well over a month.oke::update:

Okay now that I got that out the way, let's kiss and make up

Still!  Come on you guys, I'm excited. Where are the pics?


----------



## empressri (Nov 7, 2008)

for you luckiest, ill try to take pics


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 7, 2008)

empressri said:


> for you luckiest, ill try to take pics


 :!!!!!!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 8, 2008)

i used the MoeGro oil with my last set of braids. i used it 3-4x/week for 2.5 weeks and i saw some good growth.
i use to be able to wear cornrows for about 4 weeks before they started looking really fuzzy and had a good amount of new growth
but after about 2 weeks my braids look horrible, but i'm happy about it because it means my hair is growing.

Oct. 5:











Oct. 22:


----------



## Belle Creole (Nov 8, 2008)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i used the MoeGro oil with my last set of braids. i used it 3-4x/week for 2.5 weeks and i saw some good growth.
> i use to be able to wear cornrows for about 4 weeks before they started looking really fuzzy...
> 
> Yea, I see hair growing, you can't see the parts anymore, great job Vins...Wifey!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 8, 2008)

Great job! Now THAT makes me happy. I just want to see some pics along with the stories.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 9, 2008)

Excellent growth!!!


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow your growth is beautiful


----------



## ajacks (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the way the MoeGro Oil makes my hair smell/feel.  I am currently using jojoba oil, horsetail, nettle, peppermint oil and aloe vera gel in my mixture. I am not sure if I should attribute my growth to MoeGro or OCT, but I have definitely seen an increase since using these products.  I can't show pictures b/c I have been wearing sew-ins continuously since August.  I will post pics when I get my next relaxer in Jan.


----------



## empressri (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah the Moegrow does make your hair feel sooo soft and manageable. That's why I KEEP this stuff on hand! Plus the herbs are good for your hair!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 8, 2008)

I love how mine smells.
olive oil
coconut oil
horsetail
nettle
rosemary
thyme
basil
sage
it sort of has a perfume like smell once applied.

any updates?
I need to take pictures. I can SO tickle my top lip now.
I started my new batch on December 1st and I will update at the end of the month/year.


----------



## Anancy (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to admit i have been terrible with this, using it on and off plus i haven't taken any pics.
Right now my hair is all over the place, i want to get a trim and start fresh for the new year.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

I am going to try this.......


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 9, 2008)

I still use 2 or 3 times a week, along with my MT; or, mix some MG oil with my MT and use about 3 times a week.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not sure why I stopped using it. I might make another batch and go back to using it.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 31, 2008)

Does it matter if I use horsetail extract or the actual herb? Is one better than the other???


----------



## alopeciagrl (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey long time no see, I secretly took this challenge while I wasn't registered. It was my first introduction to the horsetail herb/extract. It did work I should do it again. Now I drink the tea also for growth.

Glad to see you ladies are benefiting.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 17, 2009)

Auburn said:


> I love how mine smells.
> olive oil
> coconut oil
> horsetail
> ...



Im touching the bottom of my lip now. Few strands past it. Bangs going to the chin!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not in the challenge but today is day 3 for me, my oils are now infused so I'm starting tonight!!!  I can't wait!


----------



## baddison (Mar 18, 2009)

I am considering using this product once my MegaTek mix is all finished up....


----------



## Essensual (Mar 20, 2009)

My first batch of this came out pretty nice. I included the aloe vera (LOTV) I used both horsetail grass and nettle leaves. I also added rose petals, hibiscus leaves and chamomile. (Just because...)

*Niiiice! *I want to see what kind of results I get from Mar 2009-May 2009. So far I can definitely say that it softens the abundance of roots that have been sprouting from the raw egg shake.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was in the challenge but haven't been using it like I should.  I'm going to get back on it starting tonight.  

great progress Auburn


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm still using my concoction, too. But I"m just trying to finish my 20 week stretch. Week 17 with 3 more weeks to go!


----------



## Zay-neey (Mar 21, 2009)

Mines is infusing right now. on monday i will use it
 When i make this Moegro Oil Thats all i will be using ill leave the MN mix alone for a while. I Cant wait all these people with documented growth from this well heres my recipe
EVOO AND AVOCADO Oil (half and half)
horsetail
nettle 
rosemary
Aloe Vera Gel (Organic made myself)

i bought a squirt bottle for a dollar ( wow was i surprised) anyway i cant wait till monday
 Im doubling the recipe now


----------



## empressri (Mar 22, 2009)

Zay-neey said:


> Mines is infusing right now. on monday i will use it
> Ive been using my MN mix but its been a week with nothing really to show for it. I recorded my 1/2 inch since the first week of march but now its been about 3 weeks and no growth, Ive been using this MN mix but i really dont see a difference. When i make this Moegro Oil Thats all i will be using ill leave the MN mix alone for a while. I Cant wait all these people with documented growth from this well heres my recip
> 
> Avocado and Olive Oil ( half and half)
> ...



even though it's half and half, the avocado is gonna be hella heavy. it's not a good leave in.


----------



## Auburn (Mar 22, 2009)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> I was in the challenge but haven't been using it like I should.  I'm going to get back on it starting tonight.
> 
> great progress Auburn




Thank you mam!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 22, 2009)

I am going to try this with cold infusion. Hope it works out well.


----------



## Zay-neey (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the Heads up empressri btw Love your youtube Vids 

Anyway 
I didnt know that We had to infuse for 3-5 hours i let mines infuse for like 30 minutes well mines is going back on for the full 5 hours. Im using mines 2morrow night.


----------



## baddison (Mar 22, 2009)

Can't seem to find these *gosh-dern* herbs anywhere in parsippany, nj.  
Good Grief!!!


----------



## Rain20 (Mar 23, 2009)

I lot of commercial growth products contain nettle and horsetail in a variety of oils. Is it the conc. of herbs that makes the difference? 

How much extract is needed for the mixture? I dont think I want the complication of cooking herbs in oil on the stove and letting the mixture sit for days. Any advice?
Rain20


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 5, 2009)

Rain20 said:


> *I lot of commercial growth products contain nettle and horsetail in a variety of oils.* Is it the conc. of herbs that makes the difference?
> 
> How much extract is needed for the mixture? I dont think I want the complication of cooking herbs in oil on the stove and letting the mixture sit for days. Any advice?
> Rain20



co-signing....this is what I am noticing too.


----------



## Auburn (Apr 5, 2009)

The quality of the oils might be different as well as the quantity of the ingredient.

I just throw in a hefty amount.  I started cooking the herbs in the oil on low and then let it sit for days instead of putting the jar in boiling/warm water.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone mixing this into a butter instead of using it just as an oil?


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 22, 2009)

*****BUMP BUMP BUMP******

Anyone still doing this?


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi! Im new 'round these parts! I just got my ingredients I  decided to try to use this don't have my jar yet  So I will Update, or will there be a new 2010 Challenge?


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 7, 2009)

PinkyD said:


> Hi! Im new 'round these parts! I just got my ingredients I  decided to try to use this don't have my jar yet  So I will Update, or will there be a new 2010 Challenge?




Great question! I set this up as my personal challenge but I would love if we can do it together.


----------



## koko22 (Dec 23, 2009)

bumping!!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyone still doing this? Is cold infusion better than using heat?


----------



## acooks143 (Dec 24, 2009)

I was never in the challenge but I started using last month and I gained a Inch so I made another batch and will see if I am still lucky next month!


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 24, 2009)

i couldnt find the actual herbs but i found a bottle of it in liquid form, im gonna try this and hope n pray it works lol


----------



## acooks143 (Dec 24, 2009)

MsButterfli said:


> i couldnt find the actual herbs but i found a bottle of it in liquid form, im gonna try this and hope n pray it works lol


 

Make sure you do the scalp massage for 5 mins every day while using this as it was recommended to me and I think prob helped me gain the whole inch in a month


----------



## Nubenap22 (Dec 28, 2009)

BreakageInAtlanta said:


> Great question! I set this up as my personal challenge but I would love if we can do it together.


 
Id like to join also!!!! 



PinkyD said:


> Hi! Im new 'round these parts! I just got my ingredients I decided to try to use this don't have my jar yet  So I will Update, or will there be a new 2010 Challenge?


 

Where did u get ur bags of herbs and how do they infuse better?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 28, 2009)

Selling the actual herb in sale section of forum.


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 31, 2009)

I also got the herbs at Whole Foods Whole Body Store. The herbs where cheap IMO, I paid less than $5 for all of the herbs.


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 31, 2009)

I heated my herbs in a mix of jojoba, coconut, and olive oils. 4 parts Jojoba, 1 part each olive and coconut. Then I steeped the herbs in a glass jar for two weeks. I haven't mixed the oils with aloe vera gel yet, but I have been massaging the oils in my scalp. As of December 28. So i've officially started!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 31, 2009)

I made a mix last night. I used Grapeseed oil and sesame oil. For the herbs, I used horsetail, neem, peppermint, and rosemary. I usually add the aloe vera gel when I use my applicator bottle.


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 2, 2010)

I added the aloe gel in my tiny applicator bottole from Sally's. I noticed that the oils take 2 days or more to absorbe. I realized it was possibly my addition of olive oil and coconut oil (I ddin't have enough jojoba). I ordedred a big bottle form iherb. I applied on thursday ,the oils absorbed by today (saturday). My hair feels thickerand it seems shiny. I'll get batteries for my camera so I can take pics to track this. I might do monthly pics. So first pic will be February 1st.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hows it going ladies that just started?


----------



## ElegantElephant (Jan 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to give this a try.....any current updates??????


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 3, 2010)

Im keeping the bulk of my oils steeping in the biig jar than a take a few squewezes of the medicine dropper and I put it into a tiny applicator bottle mixed with the aloe gel! Im loving it!


----------



## ElegantElephant (Jan 3, 2010)

How long have you been using moegro and have you seen growth and/or thickness?


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been using it for two weeks now. I had my hair pressed the day I began so it's easy to see the new growth because it bumps up like the new growth with a perm. I have not seen much increase in thickness, it's hard to tell. I am applying it the front of my head from the crown foward every day, and the rest of my head may get soem whenever I feel. I will check growth at the end of the month, but so far their is a nice bump of curliness that has popped up I will try to measure monthly. updates to come


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 15, 2010)

Might actually have to do this....


----------



## Freesia (Apr 15, 2010)

Subscribing.


----------



## ycj1 (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, I am, going to order my supplies and start this myself. Too many wonderful reviews to let this pass!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 21, 2010)

bumpity


----------



## Zeal (Jan 15, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## ambs_0587 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just ordered my moegro ingrediants at Vitacost. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Zeal (Jan 19, 2011)

ambs_0587 said:


> Just ordered my moegro ingrediants at Vitacost.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

Have you used this?


----------



## ambs_0587 (Jan 22, 2011)

Zeal said:


> Have you used this?



No. This will be the first i've made/used this oil. Still waiting on my jojoba oil to get here

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Beany (Feb 7, 2011)

Not actually in the challenge, but I've made the oil and plan on using it when I finish this Sulu Max Gro (a better smelling MTG).


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going to use powdered horsetail and oat straw extracts in olive oil. Since oat straw is high in silica, too, I figured they'd both work well together. I put 1.25 tsp of each in 4 oz oil so I'll see how I like that over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ambs_0587 (Feb 8, 2011)

I made and started using the oil about 2 weeks ago? Don't know if i see any extra growth yet but I like that I am oiling my scalp every other night. The jojoba oil absorbs right into my scalp.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think someone should make an updated challenge thread... lol. This thang is old. And all of the posts from this year/late last year are on the last page. Even if this doesn't work, I will continue to use it because I like oiling my scalp while in twists and it doesn't involve sulfur or EOs. I'm allergic to the Bee Mine serum and don't know if it's because of the sulfur or EOs but I am staying away from both for a while after I got a horrible breakout. I'm not trying to keep buying the different serums and risk breaking out anymore just to find out! I've used horsetail and oat straw with no ill effects before, so I think I'm good.
I also added some ginger, as I read that it's supposed to help with circulation.

ETA: I can make a new thread if you all want.


----------

